# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΕΣ

## lilium

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ...ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΕΣ ιδιατερα με τη σκπ εδω και 2 χρονια.ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥς ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## lilium

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ?ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΩ ΤΟΥς ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙς ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ...ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΟ...ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΗ ΖΩΝΤΑΣ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 27,ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ...ΠΟΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ?ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ?ΝΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ 2 ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ?ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΔΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ/ΦΟΒΙΑ?ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΤΕ?ΜΗ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, ΚΡΙΜΑ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## lilium

ΔΕ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΑ, ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΦΡΥΔΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΨΙΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΓΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ ΚΑΨΙΜΟ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΧΟΚΟΚΚΑΛΙΑ

----------


## Polarjetstream

σε απαντησα σε u2u!!!!

----------


## lilium

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Panito

Νιωθω κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι..Αυτο το νιωθω ιδιαιτερα οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η οταν χαμογελαω..Το εχει κανενας αλλος αυτο?Ειναι ψυχοσωμαοτικο?Κατι τελευταιο,τη μαγνητικη πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο?Ο ακτινολογος βεβαια μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δεν εχω κατι..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι σοβαρο και να μην το ειδε στη μαγνητικη ετσι? 
lilium αυτη ειναι μια δημοσιευση που εκανα πριν απο κανα εξαμηνο..Πολλα κοινα ε??Κι ομως μου πεερασε και αυτο..κι ομως δεν ηρεμησα που νομιζα...Μια μερα κοιταξα τη γλωσσα μου στον καθρεφτη κι ηταν σε καποια σημεια ασπρη..Κι εκανα το μεγαλο λαθος!!!Μπηκα στο google και διαβασα οτι αυτο συμβαινει σε οσους εχουν aids...Και κολλησα εκει...Απο τοτε δεν ξανασκεφτηκα ποτε το μουδιασμα..Κι εφυγε!!!Αλλα τωρα πιστευω οτι εχω aids!!!Δεν θελω να κανω το τεστ φοβαμαι για το τι θα πω στην κοπελα μου!!!ΔΡΑΜΑ!!!
Παντως το μουδιασμα αυτο(τραβηγμα πανω απο το φρυδι κ κοντα στα αυτια) θα φυγει αν δεν το σκεφτεσαι!!!Πιστεψε με το ξερω οτι σε βασανιζει αλλα προσπαθησε το!!!

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

«Μαρτύριο η ζωή του υποχόνδριου»

«Η άποψη των Αμερικανίδων καθηγητριών έχει μια δόση αλήθειας», λέει ο καθηγητής Ψυχιατρικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών κ. Γιώργος Χριστοδούλου. «Καθένας, ανάλογα με την προσωπικότητά του, αντιδρά με διαφορετικούς τρόπους στον σημερινό καταιγισμό πληροφοριών και προτροπών για την υγεία. Έτσι, άνθρωποι με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική ή υποχονδριακή προσωπικότητα _ που είναι αρκετά συχνές στον γενικό πληθυσμό, αν και σε διαφορετικούς βαθμούς έντασης _ ξεφεύγουν από το μέτρο και φτάνουν στην υπερβολή, με συνεχή ενασχόληση με την τήρηση των κανόνων υγείας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να γίνεται η ζωή τους πραγματικό μαρτύριο. Παθαίνουν, δηλαδή, κάτι σαν \"το σύνδρομο του φοιτητή της Ιατρικής\", ο οποίος ό,τι διαβάζει στα συγγράμματα, νομίζει ότι το έχει και ο ίδιος». 

Ο κ. Χριστοδoύλου, όμως, προειδοποιεί: «Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αγνοήσουμε ή να υποβαθμίσουμε την ανάγκη για προληπτική ιατρική». «Γιατί ορισμένα βασικά πράγματα είναι όντως απαραίτητα για να έχουμε σωματική και ψυχική υγεία». 


εφημερίδα \"Τα Νέα\" Δημοσίευση 21-1-2010

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

«Αυταπάτη η τέλεια υγεία»

Ο καθηγητής Επιδημιολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Χάρβαρντ και ακαδημαϊκός κ. Δημήτρης Τριχόπουλος συμφωνεί με το σκεπτικό του βιβλίου των Αμερικανίδων συναδέλφων του: «Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η τέλεια υγεία είναι μια αυταπάτη. Η απόλυτη υγεία είναι μύθος, αφού υπάρχει θάνατος. Μόνο σε λίγα πράγματα, όπως είναι το τσιγάρο και η παχυσαρκία, δεν χωρά συμβιβασμός. Στα άλλα, δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε απόλυτοι, αλλά απλώς να ακολουθούμε τις γενικές αρχές, όπως το να τρώμε φρούτα και λαχανικά και να χρησιμοποιούμε ελαιόλαδo. Δεν πρέπει να το παρακάνουμε, ούτε να κολλάμε σε λεπτομέρειες που χαλάνε τη ζωή μας (π.χ. το ότι πρέπει να τρώμε κάθε μέρα ένα συγκεκριμένο λαχανικό που έχει ξεχωριστές ιδιότητες ή ότι πρέπει να πάρουμε το νέο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που κυκλοφόρησε)». 

«Καλή διάθεση, όχι καταναγκασμός» 

Ο καθηγητής Καρδιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και διευθυντής του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Καρδιολογίας κ. Παύλος Τούτουζας πιστεύει ότι «τίποτα δεν πρέπει να πιέζει τον άνθρωπο». «Η διατροφή και η άσκηση δεν πρέπει να γίνονται \"πονοκέφαλος\" ούτε καταναγκαστικό έργο», τονίζει. «Και όταν ο άνθρωπος έχει ευχάριστη διάθεση, έχει καλύτερους σφυγμούς και πιο χαμηλή πίεση, ενώ δεν έχει αρρυθμίες ούτε σπασμούς των αρτηριών». 

Η λέξη - κλειδί κατά τον κ. Τούτουζα, είναι το «μέτρο» σε όλα. «Μπορείς να ξεφύγεις ένα βράδυ σε ένα τραπέζι και να φας περισσότερο και να ξενυχτήσεις», λέει, «αλλά δεν πρέπει να κάνεις ακρότητες ούτε στο φαγητό ούτε στο ξενύχτι. Για άσκηση, μπορείς απλώς να περπατάς. Το περπάτημα φέρνει ευχαρίστηση και εάν περπατάς συχνά, έχεις χαμηλή χοληστερίνη, χαμηλό σάκχαρο και φυσιολογική πίεση. Μπορείς να φας και το κρέας σου και το αυγό σου, αλλά όχι πιο συχνά από όσο σε συμφέρουν. Να μην πιέζεις το πρόγραμμά σου, για να κοιμάσαι οπωσδήποτε το οκτάωρο, αλλά να φροντίζεις να κοιμάσαι αρκετά και καλά, για να ξυπνάς ευχάριστα». 

Και καταλήγει: «Η Ιατρική δεν λέει τίποτα ακραίο, δεν ζητά να γίνεις... Ολυμπιονίκης, ούτε αδύνατος σαν... μοντέλο. Απλώς, να μην είσαι 120 κιλά, για να μπορείς να αισθάνεσαι εσύ καλά, να ανεβαίνεις εύκολα τις σκάλες και να έχεις καλή εμφάνιση (και ο καλύτερος δείκτης υγείας είναι η εμφάνισή μας και όχι η ζυγαριά). Να κάνεις κάθε μέρα τη βόλτα σου με τα πόδια και να μην καπνίζεις. Το πιάτο σου να έχει λίγο πράσινο, το πρωινό σου να είναι γερό και το βραδινό σου λίγο, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετράς μερίδες και θερμίδες». Και διευκρινίζει: «Δεν ζητάμε να πάμε έως τα 130 χρόνια μας, αλλά να μην υποφέρουμε όσο ζούμε. Δηλαδή, να είμαστε 70 ή 80 χρονών και να περπατάμε άνετα. Βέβαια, η ποιότητα ζωής φέρνει συνήθως και περισσότερα χρόνια. Και αυτό δεν είναι μύθος». 


εφημερίδα \"Τα Νέα\" Δημοσίευση 21-1-2010

----------


## lilium

panito...Πριν 5 μηνες ειχα και γω aids...ετσι νομιζα το σκεφτομαι και γελαω, να σου πω κατι?ειναι πολυ πολυ σπάνιο.....Πηγαινε δωσε λιγο αίμα και σε 1 μέρα θα υσυχάσει το κεφάλι σου, στη κοπέλα σου μη το πεις...Α χθες επίσης αρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία. πολυ καλος πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθήσει....Μεταξυ μας γιατι φοβάσαι to aids?

----------


## krino

εγω πιστευω οτι απαντες πρεπει να κανουν τυπικες εξετασεις μια φορα καθε χρονο και τελος.
Ειτε εχεις φοβια ειτε δεν εχεις, πρεπει να εχεις αυτη την σταθερα.

----------


## lilium

H Καλλιοπιτσα μας γραφει πολυ χρησιμα πραγματα...Μακαρι κοπελα μου να μην ανοικεισ σε αυτη τη κατηγορια που ειμαι και γω

----------


## Panito

Ειχα παει με μια κοπελα απο ενα κλαμπ ενα βραδυ...Εβαλα προφυλακτικο αλλα πριν γινει οτι εγινε την ακουμπησα ξερεις που με το χερι μου κ μετα με το ιδιο χερι ακουμπησα και τη δικια μου περιοχη...Αλλα πιο πολυ μου εχει κατσει γιατι η γλωσσα μου εχει κατι ασπρα σημεια κ πηγα στο δερματολογο κ μου εδωσε ντακταριν..Και μετα σαν καλος μ........ς που ειμαι μπηκα στο ιντερνετ κ διαβασα οτι μηκυτωδη στοματιτιδα εχουν συνηθως ανθρωποι με aids..Τελειωσε μου καρφωθηκε στο μυαλο!!!Βεβαια πηγα κ σε εναν παθολογο που μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω μυκητιαση αλλα γεωγραφικη γλωσσα!!!Επισης μ ειπε οτι η μυκητιαση στο στομα μπορει να γινει απο οτιδηποτε(βρωμικα χερια στο στομα κτλ)..Ισχυει αυτο???Ασε αν κολλησει καπου το μυαλο μου αντε να ξεκολλησει!!!Να σου πω τα αποτελεσματα του τεστ σε ποσες μερες βγαινουν???Κι αν οντως εχω???Εδω εκανα μαγνητικη με το ζορι(Μου την εγραψε ενας φιλος γιατρος γιατι οι νευρολογοι με εβριζαν) και κολλαω στο τεστακι!!!

----------


## καλλιοπιτσα

φιλοι μου,

σ\' αυτόν τον κόσμο ολοι καπου ανηκουμε....

εγώ δεν εχω αρρωστοφοβία, ωστόσο περιδιαβαίνοντας ηλεκτρονικά στα Νέα εχτές, βρήκα αυτή τη δημοσίευση και είπα να την βάλω εδώ γιατί .... η γνώση είναι δύναμη....

φιλικά

----------


## lilium

panito geia sou!Αποτελεσματα σε 2 μέρες..Ειναι χαζός ο λόγος που φοβάσαι αν δε με πιστέυεις ρώτα στο 2107222222 γραμμη για aids.

----------


## bana

lilium ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχω κι εγω με εσενα και ακριβως τον ιδιο φοβο και σκεψεις..οι φοβοι μου με κρατανε πισω ακομα και στο να κανω ενα παιδακι..τα μουδιασματα τα ενιωθα πολυ εντονα οπως εσυ και ακομα τα νιωθω απλα οχι τοσο εντονα γιατι τωρα ασχολουμε με αλλες ενοχλησεις που νιωθω.πηγα σε νευρολογο ο οποιος στην εξεταση που μου εκανε με βρηκε μια χαρα αλλα επειδη τα μουδιασματα συνηθως τα ψαχνουνε με εστειλε να κανω μαγνητικη.μεχρι να παρω την μαγνητικη χαλια εγω κλαμματα και υστεριες..ελεγα του αντρα μου πως αν η μανγητικη εβγαινε μια χαρα θα σταματουσα να ασχολουμε με τις ενοχλησεις και με τους φοβους για σκπ.την ειδε την μαγνητικη η νευρολογος και μου λεει οπως το περιμενα δεν εχεις κατι εισαι μια χαρα κοιτα να ηρεμησεις διαφορετικα θα σου δωσω ηρεμιστικα...αντε λεω να σταματησω να ασχολουμε...μετα απο λιγες μερες οπως αρχισα να εχω εμβοες(ακομα τις εχω αλλα χαμηλης εντασεις τις ακουω την νυχτα και αυτο οχι παντα),παω σε 2 ωρλ οι οποιοι με βρηκαν απο ακουστικης αποψης μια χαρα ειδαν και την μαγνητικη και μου τα βρηκαν ολα μια χαρα απλα λενε οτι ισως εχουν πειραχτει καποια αγγεια στον κοχλια οπου για να το επιβεβαιωσω θα επρεπε να κανω αλλη μανγητικη,πηγα σε 2 ειδικους παθολους και με βρηκαν μια χαρα...ο τελευταιος ειδικα μου εκανε και ψυχαναλυση αλλα πανω απο ολα μου τα ειπε χυμα δηλαδη καταθλιψη και χρονια κριση πανικου και πως αν δεν παρω χαπια δεν θα ηρεμησω κι οτι ακομα και τις εμβοες τις προκαλω μονη μου...μολις εφυγα απο το γραφειο του μου εφυγαν τα μουδιασματα και ενα καψιμο που ενιωθα στην πλατη οπως εσυ..παει ενας μηνας που εγινε ολο αυτο αλλα ακομα παλευω πολυ εντονα με στιγμες ηρεμιας αλλα και με στιγμες εντονου φοβου..δεν το εχω βγαλει απο το μυαλο μου ακομα το σκεφτομαι αλλα προσπαθω!!και σκεψου οτι αυτην την υποχονδριαση την εχω 8 χρονια(ειμαι 29)..σκεφτομαι οτι αν δω πως δεν τα καταφερνω καποια στιγμη θα παρω ηρεμιστικα μπας και δω ποιο θετικα την ομορφια της ζωης χωρις φοβους..ολα αυτα στα λεω για να τα ακουω κι εγω μην νομιζεις..απλα να ξερεις δεν εισαι μονη/ος πολυ ανθρωποι νιωθουν τα ιδια με εμας..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by bana_
> lilium ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχω κι εγω με εσενα και ακριβως τον ιδιο φοβο και σκεψεις..οι φοβοι μου με κρατανε πισω ακομα και στο να κανω ενα παιδακι..τα μουδιασματα τα ενιωθα πολυ εντονα οπως εσυ και ακομα τα νιωθω απλα οχι τοσο εντονα γιατι τωρα ασχολουμε με αλλες ενοχλησεις που νιωθω.πηγα σε νευρολογο ο οποιος στην εξεταση που μου εκανε με βρηκε μια χαρα αλλα επειδη τα μουδιασματα συνηθως τα ψαχνουνε με εστειλε να κανω μαγνητικη.μεχρι να παρω την μαγνητικη χαλια εγω κλαμματα και υστεριες..ελεγα του αντρα μου πως αν η μανγητικη εβγαινε μια χαρα θα σταματουσα να ασχολουμε με τις ενοχλησεις και με τους φοβους για σκπ.την ειδε την μαγνητικη η νευρολογος και μου λεει οπως το περιμενα δεν εχεις κατι εισαι μια χαρα κοιτα να ηρεμησεις διαφορετικα θα σου δωσω ηρεμιστικα...αντε λεω να σταματησω να ασχολουμε...μετα απο λιγες μερες οπως αρχισα να εχω εμβοες(ακομα τις εχω αλλα χαμηλης εντασεις τις ακουω την νυχτα και αυτο οχι παντα),παω σε 2 ωρλ οι οποιοι με βρηκαν απο ακουστικης αποψης μια χαρα ειδαν και την μαγνητικη και μου τα βρηκαν ολα μια χαρα απλα λενε οτι ισως εχουν πειραχτει καποια αγγεια στον κοχλια οπου για να το επιβεβαιωσω θα επρεπε να κανω αλλη μανγητικη,πηγα σε 2 ειδικους παθολους και με βρηκαν μια χαρα...ο τελευταιος ειδικα μου εκανε και ψυχαναλυση αλλα πανω απο ολα μου τα ειπε χυμα δηλαδη καταθλιψη και χρονια κριση πανικου και πως αν δεν παρω χαπια δεν θα ηρεμησω κι οτι ακομα και τις εμβοες τις προκαλω μονη μου...μολις εφυγα απο το γραφειο του μου εφυγαν τα μουδιασματα και ενα καψιμο που ενιωθα στην πλατη οπως εσυ..παει ενας μηνας που εγινε ολο αυτο αλλα ακομα παλευω πολυ εντονα με στιγμες ηρεμιας αλλα και με στιγμες εντονου φοβου..δεν το εχω βγαλει απο το μυαλο μου ακομα το σκεφτομαι αλλα προσπαθω!!και σκεψου οτι αυτην την υποχονδριαση την εχω 8 χρονια(ειμαι 29)..σκεφτομαι οτι αν δω πως δεν τα καταφερνω καποια στιγμη θα παρω ηρεμιστικα μπας και δω ποιο θετικα την ομορφια της ζωης χωρις φοβους..ολα αυτα στα λεω για να τα ακουω κι εγω μην νομιζεις..απλα να ξερεις δεν εισαι μονη/ος πολυ ανθρωποι νιωθουν τα ιδια με εμας..



Μπαν, να σε ρωτησω κατι? Γιατι δεν πας σε ενα ψυχολόγο? Γιατι λες πως \"καποια στιημη θα παρω χαπια?\".

----------


## bana

Θεοφανια επρεπε να εχω παει εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο αλλα φοβομουν...δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια...αλλα βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει λυση κι οτι δεν πρεπει να κοιταω πλεον μονο την σωματικη υγεια αλλα και την ψυχικη...απλα θελω παρα πολυ να κανω ενα παιδακι και μετα απο αρκετη συζητηση με τον αντρα μου ειπαμε να ξεκινησουμε τις προσπαθειες για ενα μωρακι αν πρωτα ο θεος μεινω εγκυος εχει καλος διαφορετικα αν δουμε οτι το ανχος και οι φοβοι μου με εμποδιζουν ακομα και στο να γινω μανουλα θα παω χωρις δευτερη σκεψη..απλα δινω προτεραιοτητα για μια εγκυμοσυνη γιατι αν ξεκιναγα τωρα θεραπεια θα μου επερνε 6 μηνες και δεν θελω να καθυστερησω τον στοχο μου για ενα μωρο..Σκεφτομαι λαθος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

[quote]_Originally posted by bana_
Θεοφανια επρεπε να εχω παει εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο αλλα φοβομουν...δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια...αλλα βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει λυση κι οτι δεν πρεπει να κοιταω πλεον μονο την σωματικη υγεια αλλα και την ψυχικη...απλα θελω παρα πολυ να κανω ενα παιδακι και μετα απο αρκετη συζητηση με τον αντρα μου ειπαμε να ξεκινησουμε τις προσπαθειες για ενα μωρακι αν πρωτα ο θεος μεινω εγκυος εχει καλος διαφορετικα αν δουμε οτι το ανχος και οι φοβοι μου με εμποδιζουν ακομα και στο να γινω μανουλα θα παω χωρις δευτερη σκεψη..απλα δινω προτεραιοτητα για μια εγκυμοσυνη γιατι αν ξεκιναγα τωρα θεραπεια θα μου επερνε 6 μηνες και δεν θελω να καθυστερησω τον στοχο μου για ενα μωρο..Σκεφτομαι λαθος? [/quote/]

Μπαν..δεν σκεφτεσαι λαθος. Όμως αν σε βασανιζει κατι πρεπει πρωτα απ ολα να το λύσεις γιατι σίγουρα ξέρεις πως η ψυχολογια της μητερας περνα στο παιδί οταν ειναι εγκυος. Απο κει και περα, δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις φαρμακα αν δεν ειναι απόλυτη ανάγκη. Πήγαινε δες εναν ειδικο, (ψυχολογο/ψυχοθεραπευτη), και εκεινος θα σου πει τι και πως πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις.

----------


## bana

Εχεις δικιο και θελω παρα πολυ να παω αλλα δεν ξερω που να απευθυνθω και ποιο θα ειναι βεβαια το οικονομικο κοστος...μας εχει χτυπησει βλεπεις και η οικονομικη κριση..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by bana_
> Εχεις δικιο και θελω παρα πολυ να παω αλλα δεν ξερω που να απευθυνθω και ποιο θα ειναι βεβαια το οικονομικο κοστος...μας εχει χτυπησει βλεπεις και η οικονομικη κριση..


Υπαρχουν κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας στους δημους και μπορεις να πας δωρεαν. Επίσης μπορεις να πας σε ψυχιατρο με το ταμειο σου, γιαα να παρεις εστω μια γνωμη.

----------


## bana

Σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by bana_
> Σε ευχαριστω!!


Να σαι καλα.... :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Θεοφανία μου δεν εχουμε καμία απολύτως διαφορά.Εγω κολάω στο να αρραβωνιαστώ για αυτο το λόγο και όλα τα άλλα που ακολουθούν.Παρολα αυτά δουλέυεις?Εγώ ναι.Παω και σε ψυχολόγο πήγαινε και συ ακου σε με είναι επένδυση ζωής αρκει να ναι καλός.Τελικά όλα τα δημιουργεί το μυαλό μας?Πότε συνέβησαν όλα αυτά?Εγώ εχω 1,5 χρόνο με 2 μαγνητικες και 6 νευρολόγουσ και ακόμη μια απο τα ίδια.Οταν εχω συμπτ\'ωματα δεν είμαι καλά οταν δεν έχω το ξεχνάω .Μπαίνει η λογικη.Τι να κάνουμε?

----------


## lilium

τι αλλα συμπτώματα?μουδιασματα απ τη μια πλευρα και τράβηγμα κάψιμο..Ερώτηση όταν εχεισ τα συμπτωματα περνάς καλα?εγω καθόλου οτι και να κάνω

----------


## lilium

Bana oxi θεοφανία.Αχ πως μπερδεύττηκα έτσι

----------


## bana

Καλησπερα lilium κι εγω γυρω στον 1,5 με 2 χρονια ειναι που παιδευομαι με αυτην την σκεψη..το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το ειδα καπου στο ιντερνετ και μου μπηκε ο φοβος αλλα το επαθε η καλυτερη μου φιλη.το θεμα της δουλειας ειναι λιγο περιεργο γιατι ειμαι ελευθερος επαγγελματιας οποτε ειναι πολλες οι φορες που βρισκομαι σπιτι...οποτε καταλαβαινεις δεν ξεχνιεμαι ευκολα.καλε ναι μουδιασματα απο την μια πλευρα και καψιμο στο μαγουλο ακριβως οπως το περιεγραψες...μονο που μετα απο εντονη σκεψη ειχα μουδιασματα σε ολο μου το σωμα σκορπια και οταν το ειπα στον γιατρο μου λεει \"τι ειναι τα μουδιασματα τρενο που κοβει βολτες?κοιτα ηρεμησε\"...εννοειται πως δεν περναω καλα αλλα θα σου πω κατι,μην αφηνεις να σε παει πισω για τον αρραβωνα σου...πριν απο ενα χρονο παντρευτηκα και ελεγα πως την ημερα του γαμου θα με πιασουν ολα καρδια,ζαλαδα,λυποθυμια ολα σου λεω...τελικα δεν με επιασε τιποτα ημουν σουπερ αφου με εβλεπαν ολοι και δεν το πιστευαν..κανε τον αρραβωνα σου με τον καλο σου χτυπα και δυο ποτηρια ουισκι να ισιωσεις και θα εισαι τελεια!!εγω δεν πινω ουτε για δειγμα αλλα εκεινη την ημερα χρειαστηκε και ειχα πολυ ομορφο και χαλαρο συναισθημα!!

----------


## lilium

το θέμα δεν είναι η μέρα αλλα οι υποχρεώσεις στις οποίες θα μπω.Εσυ επηρεάζεσαι από τη φίλη σου..Αλλά αφου έχεις αυχενικο.Αυτο δε τα εξηγεί όλα?Τρενο που κόβει βόλτες...χαχαχχαχχαχα

----------


## bana

τι υποχρεωσεις καλε?τιποτα ολα τελεια ειναι!!αστα lilium επηρεαζομαι παρα πολυ αφου σκεψου μια μερα ειχε ερθει με τον αντρα της για καφε και εκει που ειμασταν μου λεει \"πω πω ρε γαμωτο νιωθω και ενα καψιμο στην πλατη,πρεπει να παω στον γιατρο να δω μην εχω κανει υποτροπη\",
μετα απο 1 βδομαδα ενιωθα κι εγω καψιμο στην πλατη τρελαθηκα..κλαμματα υστεριες..αστα.και ο γιατρος μου προτεινε οτι οσο και να την αγαπαω πρεπει να την βγαλω απο την ζωη μου γιατι δεν μου κανει καλο απο την στιγμη που ειμαι τοσο ευαλωτη..Lilium δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι βγαζω καθε μερα με το μυαλο μου οτι παθαινω το ριχνω εκει...απλα να σου κανω μια ερωτηση?επι 1,5 χρονο εχεις μουδιασματα?συνεχεια?

----------


## lilium

οχι κάθε μέρα.Κατα περιόδους.Μετά με πιάνει η πλάτη.Μετά νομίζω θα μου πεταχτεί το ματι έξω νομιζω οτι δε βλέπω καλα.3 ΜΉΝΕΣ μετά τα πρώτα συμπτώματα έκανα μαγνητική.Οκτώβριος 2008.Τον Δεκεμβρη του 2009 ξαναέκανα λες και ήταν τσεκ-απ.Λες να μη το έδειχνε?Τις φίλης σου τόσο δύσκολα της διαγνώστηκε?Γιατι ρωτας τη συχνότητα των συμπτωματων?Εςχεί να κάνει με κάτι?

----------


## lilium

Το μόνο που εδειξε η τωρα μαγνητικη ήταν μια κύστη στα ιγχμόρια

----------


## bana

οχι βρε απλα γιατι κι εγω ειμαι ιδια με σενα..αντε ρε κι εγω νομιζω πως δεν βλεπω καλα εχεις μυωπια??της φιλης μου της βγηκε σε σχεση με την οραση και το καταλαβε και το ειδαν κατευθειαν αλλα αστα αυτα μην στα λεω και ανχωνεσαι κι εσυ περισσοτερο.
ο γιατρος που ειχα παει μου ειπε πως θα φαινοταν στην μαγνητικη αν υπηρχε κατι δεν γινεται ρε γαμωτο αν σκεφτω οτι την ειδε 1 ακτινολογος,1 νευρολογος,2 ωρλ και 2 παθολογοι δεν ειναι ολοι ασχετοι?αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα.γιατι?εχω διαβασει διαφορα στο ιντερνετ και μου εχουν γινει εμμονη ιδεα.

----------


## lilium

Και γω.ακριβως τα ιδια το ιντερνετ με κατεστρεψε ισως απο τοτε αρχισαν να χουν κατευθυνση τα συμπτωματα μου.Διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ σε φορουμς ποσο δυσκολα διαγνωσκεται και απο κει μου κόλησε οτι εχω κατι και δε μου το βρίσκουν.Αλλα απο προσωπικη σου εμπειρια βρισκεται ευκολα.ε?Εμενα ο παθολογος μου που ειναι κορυφη μου πε\" αν εχεις κατι σκιζω το πτυχιο μου\".Και υποτιθεται οτι εβγαλα και πανεπιστημιο και θεωρω τους γιατρους χασαπηδες.Οχι ολους αλλα ο παραγων ανθρωπινο λαθος?Δε νομιζω ομως bana μου στατιστικα και μονο δε βγαινει.Δεν είναι 1 η 2 γιατροι.Εγω απλα φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι σε πρωιμο σταδιο και οτι δε δειχνει ακομη.Αλλα 1,5 χρόνος και σκεψου λογικα η αιτια προηγείται του συμπτώματος.Ετσι δεν είναι?

----------


## lilium

Μυωπια δεν εχω.Νομιζω οτι δε βλεπω καλα απ την πλευρα που εχω τα μουδιασματα

----------


## lilium

Πεσ μου σε παρακαλω λιγα παραπανω για τη διαγνωση της φιλής σου ισως ετσι θα το σκεφτουμε λογικα

----------


## bana

θελεις καλυτερα να τα πουμε με u2u επειδη τα διαβαζουν κι αλλοι και δεν θελω να επηρεαστουν.

----------


## lilium

οκ

----------


## bana

εχεις u2u απαντησε μου εκει

----------


## lilium

ΣΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ U2U MOY?

----------


## bana

Οχι  :Frown:

----------


## bana

για να μου ερθουν θα πρεπει να γραψεις κατι στο θεμα διαφορετικα δεν το στελνει κενο.

----------


## lilium

MA OTAN PATAΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΚΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ..ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lilium

καταλαβα τι λαθος εκανα.Τωρα σου στειλα

----------


## Fleur

Κορίτσια, έχω ακριβώς όλα τα συμπτώματα τα οποία περιγράφετε. Επίσης έκανα μαγνητική και μου βγήκε καθαρή και μετα από 1 ακτινολόγο και 2 νευρολόγους ειμαι και εγώ ακόμη ανήσυχη...πως τα πάτε εσείς;;

----------


## Gloriana

Γεια σας παιδιά, βρήκα το τόπικ μου!
Είμαι υποχόνδρια από παιδί και στα 40 μου αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχοθεραπευτή, μπας και δω φως.
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να γίνω καλά, ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθηθώ αρκετά.
Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία 6 μήνες τώρα. Είδα βελτίωση...

----------


## Χέστης

πω παιδιά είστε όλοι μαζεμένοι εδώ - τι ωραία δεν είμαι ο μόνος
πάντως ρε σεις συγνώμη αλλά έχετε κάνει μαγνητική - έχει βγει καθαρή επιβεβαιωμένο απο 40 γιατρούς - μη το σκέφτεστε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα


με το ιντερνετ ξεκινησα να ψάχνομαι και γω(σας αποστηθίζω το Melbook), μέγα λάθος
έχω \"περάσει\" απο διάφορες αρρώστιες που λέτε
aids
διάφορους καρκίνους(κυρίως καρκίνους)
έμπολα
λύσσα
ανεύρυσμα
κοίλη
λεπτοσπείρωση
σκωληκοειδίτιδα(αν και είχα κάνει μικρός είχα διαβάσει κάποτε πως υπάρχουν σπάνιες περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που έχουν 2 σκουλήκια)

εννοείται οτι είναι βάσανο μεγάλο αλλά το να ψαχνόμαστε το κάνει ακόμα χειρότερο - το θέμα είναι οτι εγώ δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ στο να μη πάω να ψάξω το συμπτώματα

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by lilium_
> Το μόνο που εδειξε η τωρα μαγνητικη ήταν μια κύστη στα ιγχμόρια



ωχ! το έχω και γω - χτές το κατάλαβα
είναι σαν εσωτερικό σπυρί κάπως?
φαντάζομαι φεύγει μόνο του?

----------


## Fleur

αχ πόσο σας καταλαβαίνω...το τι λεφτά έχω φαει στους γιατρούς δεν λέγεται....καθε μέρα από κάτι έχω, τη μία ζάλη, την άλλη πονοκέφαλο, την άλλη \"αδυναμία συγκεντρωσης\" (κοινώς αλλου πατω και αλλου βρίσκομαι), την αλλη πονο στο στομαχι κλπ και ολα βεβαια ειναι καποια ασθενεια...νομιζω οτι και οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι στο τελος δεν θα με πιστευουν..χθες για παραδειγμα εκανα ενδοσκοπηση ρινοφαρρυγα μηπως εχω κατι... :Frown:  (πείτει κατι να αποφύγω να κανω τουλαχιστον γαστροσκοπηση....)

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by Fleur_
> αχ πόσο σας καταλαβαίνω...το τι λεφτά έχω φαει στους γιατρούς δεν λέγεται....καθε μέρα από κάτι έχω, τη μία ζάλη, την άλλη πονοκέφαλο, την άλλη \"αδυναμία συγκεντρωσης\" (κοινώς αλλου πατω και αλλου βρίσκομαι), την αλλη πονο στο στομαχι κλπ και ολα βεβαια ειναι καποια ασθενεια...νομιζω οτι και οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι στο τελος δεν θα με πιστευουν..χθες για παραδειγμα εκανα ενδοσκοπηση ρινοφαρρυγα μηπως εχω κατι... (πείτει κατι να αποφύγω να κανω τουλαχιστον γαστροσκοπηση....)



και εγώ έτσι είμαι..και είμαι έτσι για καιρό

έχω (ή νομίζω πως έχω) ζαλάδα, έχω(ή νομίζω πως έχω-μάλλον δεν έχω) πονοκέφαλο, σκέφτομαι διάφορα όλην την ώρα, φοβάμαι πολύ γενικώς και δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τη ζωή...
παίρνω δεν παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά την ψύχωση με την υγεία μου την έχω..

έχω παρατηρήσει πως ειδικά όταν έχει πανσέληνο με επηρεάζει αρνητικά όσο αφορά το θέμα της κατάθλιψης

πάντως και να σου πω \"δεν είναι τπτ\" δε νομίζω ότι θα σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι μήπως είναι κάτι :S

έτσι είμαστε

----------


## Fleur

έχεις δίκιο (το νικ σου απίστευτο εντωμεταξυ)...
κοιτα εγω επαιρνα για κανενα τρίμηνο λαντοζ αλλα και αυτά μου εκαναν καποια συμπτωματα οποτε τρελλαινομουν και μ\'αυτα...οποτε τα παράτησα...είπα τουλαχιστον να ξεκαθαρισω τι νιωθω χωρίς τα φαρμακα και τις παρενεργειες τους και βλεπουμε...ειναι κριμα παντως να ζουμε ετσι..βασανιστήριο και οποιος δεν το εχει περασει δεν καταλαβαινει..

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by Fleur_
> έχεις δίκιο (το νικ σου απίστευτο εντωμεταξυ)...
> κοιτα εγω επαιρνα για κανενα τρίμηνο λαντοζ αλλα και αυτά μου εκαναν καποια συμπτωματα οποτε τρελλαινομουν και μ\'αυτα...οποτε τα παράτησα...είπα τουλαχιστον να ξεκαθαρισω τι νιωθω χωρίς τα φαρμακα και τις παρενεργειες τους και βλεπουμε...ειναι κριμα παντως να ζουμε ετσι..βασανιστήριο και οποιος δεν το εχει περασει δεν καταλαβαινει..




εγώ παίρνω(και δεν παίρνω) seroxat από τότε που πρωτοξεκίνησε η \"διαταραχή\"..χρόνια πριν
..πρόσφατα καθότι με έπιασε πάλι τρελό άγχος-φοβία πήρα και κάποια tavor και \"έσιαξα\"...
και όταν είναι να πετάξω tranxene..
τα χάπια σου δεν τα έχω ξανακούσει...


πάντως η όλη κατάσταση με έκανε εδώ και χρόνια να κλειστώ στον εαυτό μου διότι ακόμα και όταν έβγαινα έξω σκεφτόμουν αρρώστιες κτλ...να πω την αλήθεια σκέπτομαι πως δε με πολύνοιάζει που είμαι έτσι αρκεί να μένω υγιής \"σωματικά\"

να το ξεπεράσω ποτέ&amp;να επανέλθω στην αρχική κατάσταση δε νομίζω να σου πω την αλήθεια...απλά εύχομαι να μη με πιάνει πανικός και στεναχώριες ημερών που μου ψιλοκαταστρέφουν τη ζωή

lol, σε ποιά αρρώστια βρίσκεσαι?
εγώ νομίζω πως είχα μίνι εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο χτες :Frown: 
οπότε και πλακώθηκα στο σκόρδο σήμερα διότι νομίζω πως έχω πίεση :S

----------


## curtains

Πανσεληνο, :P υπεροχο! Κι εμενα νομιζω οτι με επηρεαζει, αλλα οχι αρνητικα, καπως σα παλιρροια, νιωθω να διαστελλομαι.
Παντως τι να την κανεις την υγεια, αν δεν μπορεις να την μοιραστεις με αλλους ανθρωπους και γενικοτερα να αφεθεις? Να την εχεις στον καναπε να την χαιρεσαι;
Δε λεω μεγαλα λογια βεβαια, γιατι κι εγω εχω κανει 3 φορες μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι μου, μεσα σε 1 μηνα εχω παει 2 φορες σε ωρυλα(χωρις λογο προφανως) κτλ κτλ. 
Α και σχεδον συνεχεια ζαλιζομαι.

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Πανσεληνο, :P υπεροχο! Κι εμενα νομιζω οτι με επηρεαζει, αλλα οχι αρνητικα, καπως σα παλιρροια, νιωθω να διαστελλομαι.
> Παντως τι να την κανεις την υγεια, αν δεν μπορεις να την μοιραστεις με αλλους ανθρωπους και γενικοτερα να αφεθεις? Να την εχεις στον καναπε να την χαιρεσαι;
> Δε λεω μεγαλα λογια βεβαια, γιατι κι εγω εχω κανει 3 φορες μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι μου, μεσα σε 1 μηνα εχω παει 2 φορες σε ωρυλα(χωρις λογο προφανως) κτλ κτλ. 
> Α και σχεδον συνεχεια ζαλιζομαι.


ναι..το θέμα είναι οτι το παρατηρώ και γω και οι οικείοι μου το θέμα με την πανσέληνο*
όταν είσαι νοσοφοβικός δεν σκέφτεσαι \"τι να την κάνω την υγεία\"...σκέφτεσαι υγεία ας έχω και ας μένω σε καναπέδες..ας μην έχω επιτυχίες...απλά ας βρίσκομαι με την οικογένεια και ας είμαστε όλοι καλά

προφανώς και ζαλίζεσαι λόγω έντονου άγχους πάντως..όπως μάλλον και οι υπόλοιποι καθότι έχουμε ένα κάρο συμπτώματα τα οποία είναι προσωρινά και απλά υπάρχουν για να μας οδηγήσουν σε σκέψεις..
..το πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι δεν τις ελέγχουμε με αποτέλεσμα να πρήζουμε άδικα το περιβάλλον μας, τους γιατρούς και πρωτίστως τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό :S 

στον ωρυλά ρε συ γιατί πηγαίνεις?..έχεις μόνιμη βραχνάδα πχ?ή ακόμα και πόνο στον φάρυγγα?...
(τολμάς και να καπνίζεις μήπως? :P)

*(πρώτος την παρατήρησε ο Ιπποκράτης μιλώντας για τους επιληπτικούς και για ανθρώπους με ιδιαίτερα ψυχικά νοσήματα ...  :Wink: )

----------


## Fleur

εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω εντοπίσει την ασθένεια την οποία βρίσκομαι...αυτή τη σεζόν καθώς όπως είπα εκανα και μια επεμβαση πρόσφατα. Αυτό που έχω μόνιμα είναι ζάλη (η οποία παρεπιπτόντως μου εμφανίζεται προς το μεσημεράκι και προς το απογιοματάκι μου εξαφανίζεται ως δια μαγείας)..κοροιδευω τώρα αλλα το φοβαμαι λιγακι...επίσης επειδη το στομαχι μου τα ειδε ολα προ διμηνου μετα την επεμβαση με τα φαρμακα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι και από εκεί...τι να πω...

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by Fleur_
> εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω εντοπίσει την ασθένεια την οποία βρίσκομαι...αυτή τη σεζόν καθώς όπως είπα εκανα και μια επεμβαση πρόσφατα. Αυτό που έχω μόνιμα είναι ζάλη (η οποία παρεπιπτόντως μου εμφανίζεται προς το μεσημεράκι και προς το απογιοματάκι μου εξαφανίζεται ως δια μαγείας)..κοροιδευω τώρα αλλα το φοβαμαι λιγακι...επίσης επειδη το στομαχι μου τα ειδε ολα προ διμηνου μετα την επεμβαση με τα φαρμακα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι και από εκεί...τι να πω...



όσο αφορά τη ζαλάδα νομίζω πως όλoi την έχουμε και ιδίως κατά το βράδυ φεύγει....
(μήπως σε ενοχλεί πχ ο έντονος ήλιος?)

----------


## curtains

Στον ωρυλα πηγα γιατι ειχα μια επιμονη φαρυγγιτιδα, που βεβαια εγω καταβαθος θεωρουσα οτι ειναι καρκινος στον φαρυγγα. Αφου μετα απο 2 επισκεψεις το απεκλεισα κι αυτο, ο καρκινος μετατοπιστηκε χαμηλοτερα, πηγε στον οισοφαγο. Οποτε αρχισα τις ερωτησεις σε αλλους γιατρους, ντρεπομουν να προχωρησω σε γαστροσκοπιση.
Τωρα ο καρκινος εχει φτασει στο εντερο, αλλα προσπαθω να τον ξεχναω, μπας και κατεβει λιγο ακομα και ηρεμησουμε  :Mad: 
Ολα μου λενε καθε φορα οτι ειναι απο το αγχος.
Και ναι αγαπητε Χεστη τολμω να καπνιζω! Ειμαι τολμηρη καταβαθος, αν και οσο αφορα το τσιγαρο, καπνιζω λιγο και θα ηθελα συντομα να το κοψω, οχι λογω αρρωστοφοβιας, λογω υγειας.

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Στον ωρυλα πηγα γιατι ειχα μια επιμονη φαρυγγιτιδα, που βεβαια εγω καταβαθος θεωρουσα οτι ειναι καρκινος στον φαρυγγα. Αφου μετα απο 2 επισκεψεις το απεκλεισα κι αυτο, ο καρκινος μετατοπιστηκε χαμηλοτερα, πηγε στον οισοφαγο. Οποτε αρχισα τις ερωτησεις σε αλλους γιατρους, ντρεπομουν να προχωρησω σε γαστροσκοπιση.
> Τωρα ο καρκινος εχει φτασει στο εντερο, αλλα προσπαθω να τον ξεχναω, μπας και κατεβει λιγο ακομα και ηρεμησουμε 
> Ολα μου λενε καθε φορα οτι ειναι απο το αγχος.
> Και ναι αγαπητε Χεστη τολμω να καπνιζω! Ειμαι τολμηρη καταβαθος, αν και οσο αφορα το τσιγαρο, καπνιζω λιγο και θα ηθελα συντομα να το κοψω, οχι λογω αρρωστοφοβιας, λογω υγειας.



αα..είσαι δικιά μας ρε..
και γω νόμιζα πως είχα καρκίνο στο φάρυγγα...χωρίς να έχω φαρυγγίτιδα βέβαια...νόμιζα πως είχα βραχνάδα όποτε ρωτούσα τους πάντες εάν είμαι βραχνιασμένος....λολ

μετά εμένα δε πήγε κάτω αλλά μπροστά στους λεμφαδένες...οπότε και υπήρξε κατάποση αμέτρητων ποσοτήτων μαϊντανού-σέλινου-άνηθου...μετά σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να έχω στο στήθος ασχέτως αν στους άντρες είναι κάπως σπάνιο..

το τσιγάρο πάντως το έκοψα ακριβώς λόγο νοσοφοβίας εδώ και καιρό...με την τρίτη προσπάθεια...


προφανώς και δεν έχεις τπτ(και το ξέρεις βαθιά μέσα σου) αλλά θέλεις το χρόνο σου να \"ξεχαστείς\" λιγάκι και να αποκλίσεις την ύπαρξη κάποιας ασθένειας(όπως και εγω άλλωστε)

πάντως έχει και ποιό κάτω από το παχύ έντερο...
http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=3099


:P...lol

----------


## curtains

> _Originally posted by Χέστης_
> πάντως έχει και ποιό κάτω από το παχύ έντερο...
> http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=3099
> 
> :P...lol


Μη μου βαζεις ιδεες :P
Ναι δυστυχως ειμαι δικια σας. Τη χειροτερη φρικη την ειχα φαει οταν μια περιοδο λογω αγχους εβγαζα συχνα αυτρες στο στομα. Μου κολλησε οτι ειχα μυκητες στο στομα και γενικοτερα στο αναπνευστικο και μετα τσουπ εσκασε, ποτε ειναι κανεις ευπροσβλητος στους μυκητες και γενικοτερα στις λοιμωξεις; Οταν το ανοσοποιητικο του δεν ειναι καλα δηλ... Aids.
Εκει τρελαθηκα κανονικα, ημουν σιγουρη, το ελεγα στις φιλες μου, μεχρι που φοβομουν οτι μυριζουν οι μυκητες λολ εντελως. Μεχρι που πηγα για εξετασεις και ηρεμησα  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

δεν καταλαβατε, εμένα επειδή μου μπηκε η ιδεα προχθες εβαλα τον ΩΡΛ να μου κανει ενδοσκοπηση για καρκινο του ρινοφαρυγγα...ε μετά πηρα επιτελους τηλεφωνο την ψυχολογο μου, γιατι τα χαπια δεν θελω να τα ξαναρχισω αλλα νομιζω η ψυχοθεραπεια πρεπει να συνεχιστεί

(άσχετο ρε παιδια με αυτή τη ζάλη \"σαν να εχω πιει κρασί\" πως την παλευετε; :Wink:

----------


## curtains

Εγω πινοντας κρασι. :P

----------


## Χέστης

εγώ ακούω Κιάμο και ψιλοχορεύω...

...δοκίμασε πάντως κάτι ανάλογο...δλδ μην μένεις στο ίδιο σημείο ζαλίζεσαι και απλά σκέφτεσαι \"αμάν κάτι έχω\"..αφού όλοι όσοι έχουν άγχος ζαλίζονται..

----------


## Remedy

βρε χεστη......(αυτο δεν ειναι ονομα, ειναι βρισια)
τι νικ διαλεξες παιδακι μου?
πως θα κανεις προκοπη αν αυτοπροσδιοριζεσαι ως \"χεστης\"??????
καντο, ατρομητος, αφοβος, αβαδιστος, κατι αλλο τελοσπαντων!!!!

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> βρε χεστη......(αυτο δεν ειναι ονομα, ειναι βρισια)
> τι νικ διαλεξες παιδακι μου?
> πως θα κανεις προκοπη αν αυτοπροσδιοριζεσαι ως \"χεστης\"??????
> καντο, ατρομητος, αφοβος, αβαδιστος, κατι αλλο τελοσπαντων!!!!



άλλο βρισιά άλλο αυτοσαρκασμός της κατάστασης που μας δέρνει  :Wink: 

ωραίο το \"αβάδιστος\" πάντως..δεν βγάζει και νόημα:P

----------


## mr.blond

> _Originally posted by Χέστης_
> εγώ ακούω Κιάμο και ψιλοχορεύω...
> 
> ...δοκίμασε πάντως κάτι ανάλογο...δλδ μην μένεις στο ίδιο σημείο ζαλίζεσαι και απλά σκέφτεσαι \"αμάν κάτι έχω\"..αφού όλοι όσοι έχουν άγχος ζαλίζονται..


 γιατι βριζεις τον εαυτο σου?????? δεν πιστευω να εισαι χεστης.. αν μπορεις χεσε το προβλημα σου.. εσυ θελω να εισαι ενταξει..

----------


## curtains

Το αβαδιστος βγαζει νοημα. Παντως κι εγω εκτιμω αυτα τα νικ. Το Χεστης ειναι αρκετα καλο, επισης δεν ειναι βρισια, ειναι ιδιοτητα. Σκεφτομαι να το γυρισω κι εγω σε κατι πιο πικαντικο κι αστειο πχ ντολμας, κουραμπιες, αλλα χαζα μου φαινονται και δεν ειναι ουτε πικαντικα ουτε αστεια. Επισης εχω εκτιμηση σε ο,τι δε βγαζει νοημα, αλλα -απιστευτο- δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι τωρα. Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι που δεν εχει νοημα!? δε θελω απο την αλλη να ειναι μια λεξη του τυπου γλοαβου, κι αυτο χαζο, απο την αλλη μετα θα πρεπει να ειναι περιγραφικο(πανω απο μια λεξη) ή συνθετικη λεξη του τυπου δενδροκαμπια, μπυροσκεπη κτλ. Τιποτα δε με ικανοποιει, κουρτινοκλεφτης κτλ ολα σαχλαμαρες  :Frown:

----------


## mr.blond

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Το αβαδιστος βγαζει νοημα. Παντως κι εγω εκτιμω αυτα τα νικ. Το Χεστης ειναι αρκετα καλο, επισης δεν ειναι βρισια, ειναι ιδιοτητα. Σκεφτομαι να το γυρισω κι εγω σε κατι πιο πικαντικο κι αστειο πχ ντολμας, κουραμπιες, αλλα χαζα μου φαινονται και δεν ειναι ουτε πικαντικα ουτε αστεια. Επισης εχω εκτιμηση σε ο,τι δε βγαζει νοημα, αλλα -απιστευτο- δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι τωρα. Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι που δεν εχει νοημα!? δε θελω απο την αλλη να ειναι μια λεξη του τυπου γλοαβου, κι αυτο χαζο, απο την αλλη μετα θα πρεπει να ειναι περιγραφικο(πανω απο μια λεξη) ή συνθετικη λεξη του τυπου δενδροκαμπια, μπυροσκεπη κτλ. Τιποτα δε με ικανοποιει, κουρτινοκλεφτης κτλ ολα σαχλαμαρες


α, τωρα μου θυμισες τους λαχανοντολμαδες. τι φαι κ αυτο. με 3 σκελιδες σκορδο, ουτε βρικολακας δε σε πλησιαζει.

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Το αβαδιστος βγαζει νοημα. Παντως κι εγω εκτιμω αυτα τα νικ. Το Χεστης ειναι αρκετα καλο, επισης δεν ειναι βρισια, ειναι ιδιοτητα. Σκεφτομαι να το γυρισω κι εγω σε κατι πιο πικαντικο κι αστειο πχ ντολμας, κουραμπιες, αλλα χαζα μου φαινονται και δεν ειναι ουτε πικαντικα ουτε αστεια. Επισης εχω εκτιμηση σε ο,τι δε βγαζει νοημα, αλλα -απιστευτο- δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι τωρα. Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι που δεν εχει νοημα!? δε θελω απο την αλλη να ειναι μια λεξη του τυπου γλοαβου, κι αυτο χαζο, απο την αλλη μετα θα πρεπει να ειναι περιγραφικο(πανω απο μια λεξη) ή συνθετικη λεξη του τυπου δενδροκαμπια, μπυροσκεπη κτλ. Τιποτα δε με ικανοποιει, κουρτινοκλεφτης κτλ ολα σαχλαμαρες


κάντο \"κωλού\" :P
καλά το αβάδιστος τι νόημα βγάζει?..αναλογικά με το \"άσφαλτος\" πάει?




> _Originally posted by mr.blond_
> α, τωρα μου θυμισες τους λαχανοντολμαδες. τι φαι κ αυτο. με 3 σκελιδες σκορδο, ουτε βρικολακας δε σε πλησιαζει.



btw μόλις έφαγα 3 σκελίδες

----------


## mr.blond

τωρα κλεισε καλα τα παραθυρα κ ρεψου να φυγουν οι δαιμονες απο το σπιτι. χαχαχαχαχαχαχα επισης φροντισε να μη κρυολογησεις διοτι τα \"αερια\" απο το σκορδο προκαλουν ζαλη επειδη βασικο συστατικο ειναι το προπανιο, κυριο συστατικο ατομικης βομπας. (σκεψου νιλα οι ιαπωνες)

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by mr.blond_
> τωρα κλεισε καλα τα παραθυρα κ ρεψου να φυγουν οι δαιμονες απο το σπιτι. χαχαχαχαχαχαχα επισης φροντισε να μη κρυολογησεις διοτι τα \"αερια\" απο το σκορδο προκαλουν ζαλη επειδη βασικο συστατικο ειναι το προπανιο, κυριο συστατικο ατομικης βομπας. (σκεψου νιλα οι ιαπωνες)



διαβασμένο σε βρίσκω  :Wink:

----------


## mr.blond

απο τι πασχεις χεστη?

----------


## mr.blond

δε μου αρεσει αυτο το ονομα. θα σου προτεινω μερικα: βλαχοδημαρχος, ρεμπελος, ρεμπεσκιες,ταγαρας, χοντροκομενος, stock-ος. ανηκου στην κατηγορια των υβριστικων αλλα.... πως να το πω....δε μυριζουν σκατιλα

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by mr.blond_
> απο τι πασχεις χεστη?



για να είμαι εδώ απο νοσοφοβία .. και συ?
ευχαριστώ για τις \"nick\" προτάσεις σου το θέμα είναι οτι δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα, απλά είναι υβριστικά  :Smile:  ..

----------


## mr.blond

οχι, εγω περαστικος ειμαι απο δω. εγω, εχω ιψδ... :Frown:

----------


## mr.blond

παντως εχω κ γω αρρωστοφοβιες. διαβασε το post μου στην καρκινοφοβια κ θα καταλαβεις τι περασα

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by mr.blond_
> παντως εχω κ γω αρρωστοφοβιες. διαβασε το post μου στην καρκινοφοβια κ θα καταλαβεις τι περασα


το είδα .. και γω μια απο τα ίδια είμαι/ήμουν  :Frown:

----------


## mr.blond

τωρα καταλαβα γιατι ονομαστηκες χεστης.. ειναι να μη χεζεσαι αν πιστευεις οτι εχεις καρκινο, και εισαι τοσο σιγουρος που ορκιζεσαι στο θεο... χαρηκα για τη γνωριμια, χεστης Νo2 :Frown:

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by mr.blond_
> τωρα καταλαβα γιατι ονομαστηκες χεστης.. ειναι να μη χεζεσαι αν πιστευεις οτι εχεις καρκινο, και εισαι τοσο σιγουρος που ορκιζεσαι στο θεο... χαρηκα για τη γνωριμια, χεστης Νo2


lol εμ ναι..όποτε ακούω για το οτιδήποτε \"χέζομαι\" απο το φόβο..οπότε και χέστης  :Smile: 

καλό κουράγιο σε όλους μας...το χρειαζόμαστε

----------


## IASWN

χαχα, και εγω χεστης ημουν, αλλα τωρα ειμαι λιγοτερο....Μην με βρισετε, αλλα με βοηθησε καθε 3 μηνες (!!!!!) αρχικα πριν πολλα χρονια, ετρεχα και εκανα εξετασεις (υπερηχους, αιματος, δεικτες καρκινικοι, προστατη κλπ). Ειχα γινει ο καλυτερος πελατης του ιατρικου κεντρου κοντα στο σπιτι μου....Ομως με βοηθησε πολυ, γιατι ηρεμουσα....Τωρα το κανω μια φορα το χρονο, και εχω αποβαλει την νοσοφοβεια σε μεγαλο βαθμο, ετσι ωστε να εχει λιγοστεψει η ΓΑΔ μου...Για δοκιμασε, μπορει και εσυ να γλυτωσεις.

----------


## Χέστης

> _Originally posted by IASWN_
> χαχα, και εγω χεστης ημουν, αλλα τωρα ειμαι λιγοτερο....Μην με βρισετε, αλλα με βοηθησε καθε 3 μηνες (!!!!!) αρχικα πριν πολλα χρονια, ετρεχα και εκανα εξετασεις (υπερηχους, αιματος, δεικτες καρκινικοι, προστατη κλπ). Ειχα γινει ο καλυτερος πελατης του ιατρικου κεντρου κοντα στο σπιτι μου....Ομως με βοηθησε πολυ, γιατι ηρεμουσα....Τωρα το κανω μια φορα το χρονο, και εχω αποβαλει την νοσοφοβεια σε μεγαλο βαθμο, ετσι ωστε να εχει λιγοστεψει η ΓΑΔ μου...Για δοκιμασε, μπορει και εσυ να γλυτωσεις.



το άγχος όμως το οποίο περναω για να κάνω μια απλή εξέταση αίματος είναι απεριγραπτο...σε αναμένα κάρβουνα κάθομαι μέχρι να βγούν οι εξετάσεις...έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος πέρυσι και ήμουνα σαν τρελός

..πόσο κοστίζουν συνολικά οι εξετάσεις που κάνεις?
γίνεται να τα πληρώσει η ασφάλεια μου?

----------


## mr.blond

εισαι πολυ καλο ατομο :Smile:

----------


## IASWN

Xεστη, (αλλο πραγμα αυτο το ονομα...), μην τρελαινεσαι.
Και εγω ετσι ημουνα. Και αυτο το επαθα το 93, οταν ενας μ@@@κας γιατρος με εκλεισε σε ενα ιδιωτικο θεραπευτηριο, γιατι δηθεν ειχα υπατητιδα. Εκει λοιπον, με τρελλανανε στις εξετασεις, και φυσικα μου εμεινε απο τοτε η φοβια. Πολλα χρονια ετρεχα σε γιατρους και τελικα οπως εγραψα προηγουμενως, το εκοψα το αθλημα, γιατι ειναι και ...αντιοικονομικο.
Και ο πιο \"ψυχραιμος\", παντα εχει αγωνια οταν κανει εξετασεις. Φαντασου την αγωνια που εχουν οι συνανθρωποι μας, που εξεταζονται σε τακτα διαστηματα, για να δουνε τι αποτελεσμα εχει η χημειοθεραπεια τους....
Σαν παθων και εγω, σε καταλαβαινω, αλλα προσπαθησε να το ξεπερασεις, εστω με τον δικο μου τροπο. Ισως σε βοηθουσε να πας μια βολτα στο αντικαρκινικο, να δεις τι γινεται, και βγαινοντας εξω, να πεις \"δοξα το Θεο που ειμαι καλα\".
Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα το καταλαβα, οταν προ 8 ετων η αδελφη μου επαθε καρκινο στο στηθος της. Το αντιμετωπισε με κουραγιο και δυναμη, ειναι μια χαρα. Μου εδωσε λοιπον ενα μαθημα τρομερο αυτη η αντιμετωπιση της, οποτε αυτα που εχουμε εμεις, ειναι ιασιμα 100%...
Ολα μεσα στις σκεψεις μας ειναι. :Smile:

----------


## IASWN

Πολλες ασφαλειες εχουν προγραμματα για ετησια check-up.
Μια αλλη \"δημοφιλης\" μεθοδος, ειναι η εισαγωγη σου σε κλινικη (ιδιωτικη συνηθως), με καποιο \"προβλημα\". Οποτε σε εξεταζουν απο το κεφαλι μεχρι τα ποδια.

----------


## Χέστης

καλά έτσι και πάω σε αντικαρκινικό νοσοκομείο θα είμαι σε ψυχολογική κατάπτωση για ένα χρόνο....εδώ απο τις ειδήσεις ακούω πράγματα και είμαι για μια βδομάδα σε μαύρα χάλια
σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τα χάπια ίσως...

καλά εκείνος ο βλαξ ο γιατρός απο που κι ως που σε έπεισε για ηπατιδα?...να γιατί δε θέλω να πηγαίνω..διότι υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι..και είναι ουκ ολίγοι..

----------


## mr.blond

υπαρχουν και κομπογιανιτες

----------


## elle

Και εγω τη φοβαμαι. δν εκανα ομως μαγνητικη αλλα εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα στο χερι, γιατι μουδιαζα χερι αλλα ποδι και με εξετασε αντανακλαστικα και κατι στις πατουσες ο νευρολογος ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα. παρολαυτα φοβαμαι. γιατι νομιζω οτι θολωνουν τα ματια μου η τα βλεπω διπλα. δν ξερω αν ειναι απο τις πολλες συνεχες ωρες στο πισι. και αν δεν ειναι? μηπως να κανω μαγνητικη? δν μπορεσε να καταλαβει αλλιως?

----------


## elle

παραπανω εννοω τη σκπ

----------


## elle

anyone?

----------


## kostas85

Elle, einai i proti fora pou grafo kai auto epeidi i periptosi sou einai akrivos idia me ti diki mou.....Arxises na ta blepeis thola i dipla, apo tote pou emathes oti ena siptoma autis tis pathisis einai auto??? Ego etsi ksekinisa......Piga se neurologo mou ekane akrivos tis idies eksetaseis, den exeis tipota mou leei....Den pistika...sxedon ton parakalesa kai mou egrapse magnitiki. Apla grapse tin tou leo, mipos kai pao....Mou apantise oti einai 100% sigouros oti tha pao tin epomeni mera....Etsi egine, fisika den eixa tipota, opos kai esi alloste....Sigoura eimai kapos kalitera, alla den iparxei stigmi pou na min to skeftomai....Mallon exo sinithisei na zo me auto....Kalo kouragio.......

----------


## elle

να το εχω παθει μια δυο φορες κυριως οταν ειχα ωρες πολλεεεεεες στον υπολογιστη...

αρα θα το καταλαβαινε λες

----------


## kostas85

Ego to pathaina sxedon katha apogeuma meta apo polles ores ston ipologisti, mexri pou ebala ta ksexasmena gialia tis miopias kai lithike.....giatros einai sigoura kai tha to katalabaine...

----------


## elle

eyxaristww

----------


## faih.l

pragmatika diavazw ts dimosieuseis k tautizomai apoluta mazi ss.!
k gw mia apo ta idia pisteuw sinexws pwc exw kapoia pl sovarh as8eneia kuriwc karkino.
s osous giatrous k n paw m lene oti dn exw kt k oti einai ap t agxos alla dn borw n t stamatisw..
niw8w sxedon ka9e mera pono st koilia k st sth9os.poiga s ogologo mou pe oti dn exw tpt k n stamatisw n asxoloume..ekna prin apo liges meres uperixografima k m pan oti dn exw tpt.g tn upoloiph mera imn paneutixhs!pleon vriskomai st fash pu pisteuw pwc exw karkino t farugga..
einai tragikh i katastash pisteuw!ka9e merA bainw st internet k yaxnw g simptwmata!
k ka8e fora me pianei dispnoia k entonos ponos st koilia...dn borw n t stamatisw omws!!
an dn bw na ya3w 9a skasw apo tn agwnia gt exw vare8ei n trexw sinexeia sts giatrous~! :Smile:

----------


## oneofthosedays

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΣΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΩς ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς,ΦΟΒΙΕς ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕς...ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΩς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑς ,ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑς ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ..ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ...ΕΓΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΝΤΣ,ΑΝΕΥΡΥΣΜΑ,ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩς ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ... :Stick Out Tongue: ,..ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΩΜΩΔΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ??ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ...ΓΤ ΟΡΓΙΑΖΕΙ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lilium

one of those days καταλαβαινω τι λες,βεβαια η ψυχολογικη μας κατασταση εχει μεταπτωσεις...εγω περναω εντονη φαση με καταθλιπτικες τασεις.Αμα δεις παραπάνω μουδιαζει ολη μερα καθε μερα το τελευταιο διαστημα το ποδι μου..Ανευρισμα?Καλα πως σου ηρθε?Βασικα αν παω πισω στο παρελθον ειχα και εγω ειτζ καρκινο και φυσικα το τελευταια χρονια ΣΚΠ.η Μ.. ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ οτι μπαινω σε φορουμ τυπου disabled που ειναι πραγματικα ασθενεις και εκει να δεις τι ιδεες μου μπαινουν.Να φανταστεις εκανα μαγνητικη στη σπονδυλικη στηλη απο μονη μου και τωρα περιμενω τα αποτελεσσματα.τραγικο ε?

----------


## oneofthosedays

το μουδιασμα που λες ειναι καθαρο αγχος ...εγω εχω συχνα στο κεφαλι και στο προσωπο οπως και τρεμουλο...στο κεφαλι επειδη εκει εχω εντονη φοβια..ανευρισμα ,ογκο και τετοια...το ανευρισμα μου ηρθε τωρα τελευταια επειδη 2 γνωστοι μου εφυγαν απο αυτο και πολυ νεοι σε ηλικια...οπως καταλαβαινεις μου εχει γινει εφιαλτης...επηρεαζομαι δραματικα απο οτι συμβαινει στους γυρω μου αρρωστιες,θανατους και αλλα τετοια,ειτε τους ξερω ειτε οχι...κλασσικη νοσοφοβικη ππφφφφ..βαρεθηκα!!!! σκπ ειχα προπερσι επειδη κτ παρομοιο ειχα ακουσει για μια γειτονισσα χαχαχαχαχ.τραγικη η κατασταση μου!!!...και οσο σκεφτομαι το θανατο και ολα αυτα να σου η θλιψη και το κλαμα...2 βδομαδες ειχα να βγω απο το σπιτι μετα το θανατο του παππου μου τωρα προσφατα αλλα ευτυχως ξυπναω μονη μου...ολα αυτα μου ξεκινησαν πριν 3 χρονια οταν εχασα εναν αγαπημεενο μου γιαυτο καταλαβαινεις το οτιδηποτε με επηρεαζει πολυ....μου ειχαν φυγει ολα για 1 χρονο,δε με ενοιαζε τπτ ημουν τελεια καμμια ιδεα,καμμια σκεψη μεχρι που εφυγες ο παππους και με πηρε παλι απο κατω... :Frown:  εγω αποφευγω να μπαινω σε τετοια σαιτ γτ την επομενη στιγμη εχω οτι διαβαζω...βεβαια δεν κρατιεμαι και τα ψαχνω αλλα βλεπω οτι με ριχνει και το αποφευγω...εγω εκανα αξονικη στ κεφαλι και αν με αφηναν θα εκανα καθε μερα χαχαχαχαχχαχ...μαλα...ιδεες ποτε θα φυγουν???

----------


## lilium

εισαι σε πιο ηπια μορφη απο μενα πιστεψε με....εγω δε τρωω,δε καλοκοιμαμαι η κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρας δε βγαινω εξω.......αυτο που φοβαμια το επαθα,εχω παραλυσει

----------


## oneofthosedays

lilium αν θες μου λες ποσο χρονων εισαι...ποσα χρονια το περνασ ολο αυτο και απο που ξεκινησε βασικα???εχεις επισκεφτει ποτ ψυχολογο η εχεις παρει φαρμακα???
οχι η αληθεια ειναι μπορει να εχω ολες αυτες τις ιδεες αλλα εστω και με το ζορι το παλευω και βγαινω,με το να κατσω σπιτι χειροτερα θα γινω σκεψου το ετσι...αν ειναι να παθουμε κατι θα το παθουμε και σπιτι και εξω,οπουδηποτε...καταλαβα απο αυτα που λες πως εχεις φαει κολλημα με το μουδιασμα και σε τρομαζει αυτο...οταν λες καταθληπτικες τασεις πως το εννοεις?γτ εγω εχω νοσοφοβια που οταν φτανει στο αποκορυφωμα ξεσπα σε πανικο...δλδ ειμαι στην τσιτακαι το αγχος,πως γινεται να παθαινεις και καταθλιψη ταυτοχρονα?θα θελα να μου το εξηγησεις.. :Smile:

----------


## lilium

ειμαι 28. με τη σκπ 2 χρονια το περναω....νομιζω οτι το εχω, οχι μπορει να το χω.Γι αυτο βγαινω εξω με το ζορι,τρωω χαζα δε γυμναζομαι, κοιμαμαι πολυ.σερνομαι ολη μερα.και συνεχεια κανω αρνητικες σκεψεις.Τυρανιεμαι...δε ζω πλεον.σπρωχνω τις μερες.Απο 22 χρονων πιστευα οτι ειχα ειτζ εκανα 2 φορες εξετασεις και πειστηκα.μετα νομιζα καρκινο στο κεφαλι.εκανα αξονικη γιατις ζαλιζομουν,τιποτα.Ειχα πειστει και τοτε.Τωρα με τη σκπ εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα.κοιμαμαι και ξυπναω με αυτο.Πια δε πειθομαι με τιποτα, γιατι οπως εχω διαβασει η διαγνωση μπορει να παρει χρονια...γι αυτο και γω πιστευω το χω και δε μου το βρισκουν

----------


## lilium

εσυ ποσο εισαι?αμα δεις ποτε δημοσιευσα αυτο το μηνυμα,απο τοτε εχω μεταπτωσεις συνεχεια.παω σε ψυχολογο.αλλα οπως παω ετσι φευγω.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι παω προς τη παραλυση,γι αυτο και ηδη εχει παραλυσει η ζωη μου.Εσυ ειχες ποτε αυτη τη φοβια?

----------


## giorgosm

lilum.καταλαβαινω ακριβος τι περνας και περασα και γω σχεδον τα ιδια για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα .
αυτο που θελω να σου πω ειναι οτι σιγουρα δεν εχεις καποια αρωστια και οτι αργα η γρηγορα σιγουρα θα ξεπερασεις και αυτη την κατασταση.
προσπαθησε να σκεφτεσαι θετικα και να βρεισ την σωστη θεραπεια.χωρισ βηθεια δεν ειναι ευκολο να το ξεπερασεις.
ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## lilium

ΣΕ ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο.Μονο που ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.Ειδικα οταν εχεις διαβασεις απο παθοντες ποσο δυσκολα τους ανακαλυφτηκε η συγκεκριμενη παθηση.
Εγω δε παθαινω κρισεις πανικου.Ν μουδιασω πχ για 2 λεπτα.Εμενα κρατανε και μηνα τα συμπτωματα μου.ολη μερα.
ΤΥΧΑΙΟ?ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ

----------


## giorgosm

πριν απ αυτα τα συμτωματα ειχεσ αλλα συμτωματα ομως και φοβο για αλλη ασθενεια ετσι δεν ειναι? αυτο τα λεει ολα. προσπαθησε να μην σκεφτεσαι μονο αυτο και ζησε.να σκεφτεσαι οτι δεν εισαι μονη σου μ αυτα τα συμτωματα.εγω πονουσα στο στηθοσ δυο χρονια . καρδιολογοι μαγνητικεσ........ καταλαβαινεις. κανε κουραγιο και ολα θα περασουν, οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι. παρε και μια μαντιναδα:
ολα τα δυσκολα ο θεοσ στουσ δυνατουσ τα δεινει
γιατι ποτε στ αδυναμουσ δεν εχει εμπιστοσηνη

----------


## lilium

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ

----------


## oneofthosedays

εγω ειμαι 21 και πολα ξεκινησαν πριν 3 χρονια οταν εχασα αγαπημενο μου προσωπο...εμενα ο θανατος με παραλυει,αυτο ειναι το θεματακι μου..δεν μπορω να τον αντιμετωπισω και ουτε προκειται...για οποιον ακουω γνωστο η αγνωστο υποφερω και εγω μαζι με τουσ δικουσ του..και να σου οι φοβιες μετα...για ενα χρονο μου ειχαν φυγει ολα ρε ημουν τελειαααα μεχρι που ξανασυνεβει μεσ στην οικογενεια μου και με πηρε απο κατω...και ζω και μακρια γτ σπουδαζω και ολα αυτα καταλαβαινεις ειανι πιο εντονα...για αρκετο καιρο ειχα φυγει απο τον τοπο σπουδων μου αλλα η μανα μου ανοιξε τα ματια και με ετσειλε πισω και αυτο με βοηθησε παααρααα πολυ γτ ηταν μεγαλο βημα για μενα να καταφερω να ξαναζησω μονη μου με τοσες φοβιες που εχω...ρε λιλιουμ αφου δεν δειχνουν τπτ οι εξετασεις σε διαβεβαιωνουν ολοι...ειναι δυνατον να θελουν το κακο σου...ξυπνααααα...ξερω ειναι δυσκολο και αν σου καρφωθει στο μυαλο βραστα...αλλα σκεψου λογικααα....για λιγο...δεν εχεις τιποτα ,δεν εχεις σκπ,δεν θα πεθανεις απο αυτο σκεψου το ετσι...και να θυμασαι πως οταν σκεφτομαστε κατι πολυ και κωλαει το μυαλο μας εκει ισως το προκαλεσουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι να συμβει...εξου και τα ψυχοσωματικα...απο το μυαλο στο σωμα...προσπαθησε εστω και με το ζορι να βγεις,ξερω θα φοβηθεις θα θες να τρεξεις σπιτι αλλα θα πεις οχι και θα συνεχεισεις..βγες με παρεα αρχικα και μετα μονη σου...αργα βηματα παλεψε το...νεα κοπελα εισαι ειναι ασχημο αυτο που κανεις στον εαυτο σου...η ζωη δεν περιμενει και καποια μερα οταν ξυπνησουμε θα χτυπαμε το κεφαλι μας αλλα θα ναι αργα...γιαυτο σου λεω προσαπθησεεε με το ζοριιιι...ναι βλεπω πω το εχεις δημοσιευσει πολλες φορεσ εχεις σκεφτει πως να το ψαχνεις και να ρωτασ και να ξαναρωτας σου κανει πιο πολυ κακο??? καλη μου λιλιουμ κανεις δεν ξερει ποτε θα πεθανει η απο τι..ευτυχως η δυστυχως και ειναι κριμα εμεις η ιδιοι να πεθαινουμε ενω ακομη ζουμε...ο χειροτερος θανατος ειναι αυτος που γινεται ενω εισαι ζωντανος...ασ μην χαλαμε τη ζωη μασ..και οχι να μην σπρωχνεισ απλα τις μερες παρτο εγωιστικα ρε παιδι μου...εγω θα ζησω επειδη το θελω...σου αρεσει ολοι οι αλλοι γυρω σου να προχωρανε και εσυ να μενεις πισω λογω των φοβιων???ε οχι!!!..με το ζορι θα το παλεψουμε μεχρι να μασ φυγουν ολα..γτ θα φυγουν αρκει να το θελεις...ναι και εγω καποιο διαστημα νομιζα πωσ ειχα σκπ ηταν η 2η μεγαλη φοβια μου μετα το κεφαλι...ε μου φυγε μονη τησ η ιδεα ουτε ειχα παει να το ψαξω καν...πεθανα απο σκπ?οχιιιι...ουτε εσυ πιστεψε με!!!..ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις καποιον αλλον να μιλασ για το θεμα αυτο εκτοσ του ψυχολογου...καποιον να εμπιστευεσαι και να σε ξαλαφρωνει??

----------


## oneofthosedays

και επισης δεν εχεις καμια δουλεια να συζητασ με ατομα που εχουν σκπ και να ανταλασεις εμπειριες...γτ πολυ απλα εσυ δεν εχεισ σκπ....ασε τον κοσμο στο δικο τους προβλημα και γυρνα στο δικο μασ που ειναι απλα οι φοβιες....πιστεψε το αυτο...δεν εχεις τιποτα...και σταματα να το ψαχνεις αυτο σε φθειρειιιι....και τελος οι κρισεις πανικου εξωτερικευονται και με αυτο το μουδιασμα που σου εχει καρφωθει...και εγω οταν παθεινω μουδιαζει ολο μου το κεφαλι..ειναι και αυτοσ τροποσ εξωτερικευσης του πανικου.

----------


## lilium

ONE OF THOSE DAYS ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΟΣΚΕΛΕς ΣΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΣΩΣΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕς, ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΗΤΥ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΘΟΜΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ.
ΕΚΤΟς ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ, ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ, ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ.
ΔΕ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙς ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ, ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ...ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΠΤΟ.ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΦΥΓΕ.
ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙς ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ?

----------


## oneofthosedays

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα....και εμενα ο πονοκεφαλος και ολο αυτο το σφυξιμο και το μουδιασμα υπαρχει εδω και 3 μηνεσ καθημερινως και αδιαληπτως...ημουν σιγουρη οτι εχω ογκο η κτ παρεμφερες..αλλα αφου δεν εχω τι να κανω???με το ζορι??? ε και το αφηνω απλα να υπαρχει..πρεπει να καταλαβεισ πως το αγχος σου τα προκαλει ολα αυτα..ειναι ατιμο αυτο το αγχος σωματοποιειται και μοιαζειιι τοσο πολυ με αλλες ασθενειες που μασς φρικαρει..ξερω οτι δεν πειθεσαι ουτε εγω το εκανα τοτε..εκνευριζομουν με ολουσ οσους μου ελεγαν δεν εχεις τπτ γτ ημουν σιγουρη πωσ ειχα...ειναι πολυ ωραιο να εχεις καποιον να μιλας και να σε ανακουφιζει ειμαστε απο τις τυχερες...σκεψου υπαρχουν ατομα που τα κρατουν ολα μεσα τουσ..ποσο πιο ασχημο αυτο...δεν μπορω να σου πω κτ αλλο για να σε ανακουφισω,ξερω απλα πως θα το ξεπερασεις,θα σου φυγει η ιδεα αυτη..λιγη θεληση μονο χρειαζεται..

----------


## lilium

KAI ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥς ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥς ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥς.....ΧΑΧΑΧΑ..ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ?ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?ΕΧΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΚΟΜΑΡΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ?ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟς ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΟΖΟΥς ΣΤΟ ΘΥΡΟΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥς

----------


## oneofthosedays

πολλα λεφτα στους ψυχολογους,καποια στιγμη μου τελειωσαν...χααχα..προτιμω τη μανα μου..ειλικρινα σου μιλαω δεν υπαρχει το πως εχει απαντηση για ολα αυτη η γυναικα...σου διωχνει το φοβο και την ανησυχια στ λεπτο...αφου την περνω τηλ και τησ τα λες..τηλεφωνικη ψυχαναλυση!!χαχαχαχ
καλα οτι δεν εισαι η μονη δεν περιμενεισ να στο πω εγω...κοιτα τι γινεται εδω μεσα και φαντασου και εκει εξω...καθε μερα πονοκεφαλος,πιεση,ζαλαδα ολααα αυτα τα ωραια!!!οι κομαρες ειναι οι αγαπημενες μου..χθες γυρνουσα απο το μαθημα και κοντεψα να πεσω 10 φορες...δεν επεσσα ομως...αραααα αγχοοοςςςς!!..πως γινεται να μη φοβασαι για το θυροειδη που κτ εχεις ..(τπτ δλδ απλα εκει κτ βρηκαν εννοω)και φοβασαι για σκσπ που καμμιοα σχεση με σεναααα????????δεσ το ετσι...και καταλαβε οτι ειναι χαζος ο φοβος σου!!...με τον ακιρο θα το κανεις το ξερω!!! απλα τωρα κολησε το μυαλο.. :Smile:

----------


## lilium

ναι αμα περασουν καμια 4 αρια χρονια και ειμαι ακομη στα ποδια μου ,θα μου φυγει

----------


## faih.l

ba mn to les..pragmatika osos kairos k n perasei k n deis oti dn exeis pa9ei kati an dn t 3eperaseis dn 9 stamatiseis n t skeftese...egw apo mikrh exw prismenous adenes ew paei se xilious giatrous mu xun poei oti dn ein tpt...k prin apo lges meres piga alla egw sinexizw n yaxnomai...bika k st internet k arxiza n yaxnw g arrwsties k vrika kt lemfwmata klp k m eixe piasei mia dispnoia ap t agxos k enas ponos st koilia apo t agxos alla egw epemena oti einai simptwma lemfwmatos...tragikh i katastash!

----------


## oneofthosedays

FAITH γραφε ελληνικα αν γινεται ειναι μεσα στους ορους....ναι θα γυρναει στο μυαλο σου η ιδεα...αλλα δε θα ειναι οπως τωρα ...δεν θα σε ακινητοποιει ο φοβος,δεν θα καθεσαι κατω και θα λες τωρα πεθαινω σταληθεια....εγω ειμαι στη φαση που ναι φοβαμαι διαφορα αλλα πλεον δεν καθοδηγουν τη ζωη μου και δεν με παραλυουν...οταν ερχονατι οι ιδεες με τρομαζουν για λιγο και μετα εμαθα να τις διωχνω...και ολοι μπορουμε να το καταφερουμε αυτο...

----------


## PENAKI1986

καλημερα παιδια ...οντως ειμαστε παρα πολυ που περασαμε κρισεις πανικου και μετα μας βγηκε σ εφοβια θανατου και νοσοφοβια...αν εχεις παρα πολυ θεληση και θες να επιστρεψεισς πραγματικα σε νορμαλ κατασταση θα το καταφερεις...oneofthosedays σου εχω στειλει στο msn....

----------


## faih.l

τι ν σου πω..μακαρι να γινεται οντως αυτο που λες..γτ εχω προσπα8ησει πολλες φορες και παλι τα ιδια...:/

----------


## patsy

γεια σας.νεα στην παρεα σας αλλα οχι και στο σπορ.ολα ξεκινησαν πριν μερικα χρονια οταν πεθαινε η μαμα μου απο καρκινο.μετα απο ενα χρονο αρχισα να εχω κι εγω.αρχισαν να με πονανε τα κοκκαλα σε ολο το σωμα φριχτα.εκλαιγα ολη μερα.δεν μπορουσα να κανω εξετασεις γιατι μολις ειχα μαθει οτι ειμαι εγκυος.μεσα στο κατακαλοκαιρο εγω φορουσα ζακετα για να μην ποναω τοσο πολυ.απο γιατρο σε γιατρο ολη μερα.αλλα τι να μου πουν χωρις εξετασεις.τελικα αφου κοντευα να τρελαθω νομιζωντας οτι πασχω απο καρκινο στα οστα βρεθηκε ενας γιατρος κ ειπε οτι θα παρω μαγνησιο και θα περασει.κι ετσι εγινε...
μετα αρχισα απο την εγκυμοσυνη να κανω εμετο συνεχεια και να βγαινει αιμα απο τον λαιμο μου.να τα παλι....αφου μολις γενηησα το πρωτο πραμα που κανα ειναι ακτινογραφιες.ολοσωμεςς,με μαγιω κλπ.χαχαχα
ολα ηταν καλα..το αγορακι μου γεννηθηκε αλλεργικο και περεπε να κανω αυστηρη διατα.μετα απο μηνες εχασα 20 κιλα και ετρωγα ενα τιποτα.αλλα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να βαζω φαγητα στη διατροφη μου κ μετα κιλα.και ενω ημουνα καλα....τσουπ απ τον ιουλιο ποναει παρα πολυ το εντερο μου.δικη μου διαγνωση καρκινος στο εντερο.δικη τους αγχος.σκεφτειτε απο τον ιουλιο τρεχω ακομα ε...δεν εχω σταματησει.ονο κολονοσκοπηση δεν εκανα αλλα θα την κανω προσεχως.τον σπτεμβριο εκανα υπερηχο κοιλιας κ ηταν μια χαρα.αλλα το εντερο μονο με κολονοσκοπηση φαινεται.ποναω καθε μερα μερικες φορες κ ολη μερα.αμφισβητω ολους τους γιατρους που λενε αγγχος γιατι χωρις να δουν το εντερο απο μεσα πως μπορουν αν ειναι σιγουροι ε?τωρα μου ξαναδωσε ενας γιατρος να κανω υπερηχο και αμα ειναι καλα παλι θα την κανω την εξεταση.η φρικη μου ειναι καθημερινη και η ζωη μου χαλια.ξερετε εσεις.ασε που ολοι με περνανε πλεον για τρελη.μονο εσεις θα με καταλαβετε.σας φιλω.καλοβραδυ να εχουμε χωρις πονους.

----------


## nasia80

Patsy γεια σου!Εχω ταλαιπωρηθει κι εγω με το εντερο μου και σε καταλαβαινω.Κολονοσκοπηση δεν εκανα , αν και αρχικα νομιζα κι εγω πως εχω καρκινο.Ο καρκινος ομως στο εντερο εχει συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα και ειδικα σε ηλικιες κατω των 45 ειναι πολυ σπανιος.Καταλαβαινω ομως πως εσυ αυτη την στιγμη δεν δεχεσαι ουτε αυτο που σου λεω εγω ουτε αυτο που σου λενε οι γιατροι.Εγω γυρισα τρεις γαστρεντερολογους για να πειστω οτι δεν εχω κατι και τελικα πειστηκα οταν εκανα υπερυχο θυροειδους και διεγνωσθει υποθυροειδισμος.Ο γαστρεντερολογος μου ειπε οτι τα συμπτωματα που ειχα προερχονταν σε ενα ποσοστο απο το θυροειδη μου , ο οποιος επηρεαζει το 90% των λειτουργιων του σωματος μας και μπορει να χτυπησει οπουδηποτε , σε συνδιασμο ομως και με το αγχος.Αν εισαι αρρωστοφοβικη οπως εγω , το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτηκες ειναι σιγουρα οτι εχεις καρκινο και αυτο σου δημιουργησε περισσοτερο αγχος.Το αγχος σου λοιπον αυτο εκανε μια προδιαθεση που εχεις με το εντερο σου ( και που οι περισσοτερες γυναικες εχουμε) ακομα χειροτερη.Εγω οταν τελικα πειστικα ηρεμησα και οι ενοχλησεις που εχω πλεον οσον αφορα το ενετερο ειναι στα πλαισια του φυσιολογικου.Προσεχω ομως να μην τρωω πραγματα που ξερω οτι με πειραζουν.Αν η κολονοσκοπιση ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να ηρεμησεις κανε την.Να ξερεις παντως πως αν τα συμπτωματα σου προερχονται απο αγχος , που απο εκει προερχονται , φοβαμαι με την νοσοφοβια που κουβαλαω γυρω στα τεσσερα τελευται χρονια , πως κατι αλλο θα σου κολλησει μετα πως εχεις για να αρχισεις παλι τον φαυλο κυκλο των εξετασεων και των γιατρων , αν εχεις διαβασει και απο αλλους εδω...Δεν στο ευχομαι γιατι ειναι φρικτο να νομιζεις συνεχεια πως κατι εχεις.Κι επειδη εχεις και παιδακι , ενας λογος παραπανω...Δυστηχως δεν μπορω να σου πω τον τροπο για να αποβαλλεις τετοιου ειδους σκεψεις γιατι βρισκομαι στην ιδια θεση με εσενα ,προσπαθησε ομως να μην αφησεις τον εαυτον σου να μπει σε αυτη την διαδικασια και στο μελλον.Να΄σαι καλα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κοριτσια,σας καταλαβαινω!Ειναι τρομερα βασανιστηκες αυτες οι σκεψεις & βαζουμε την ζωη μας σ ενα φαβλο κυκλο!!Αν εχεις & παιδακια,ακομα χειροτερα!Πιστευω ομως οτι εστω & λιγο,αυτο το φορουμ βοηθαει,γιατι βλεπουμε πως δεν ειμαστε μονο εμεις που τα περναμε ολα αυτα,υπαρχουν & αλλοι.......(δυστυχως!)

----------


## faih.l

αααχ...τι τραβαμε...εγω πριν απο καμοια βδομαδα πιστευα οτι εχω καρκινο στ εντερο...ειχα κα8ε μερα πονουσ κ ενοχλησεισ...εκανα υπερυχο κ μου παν τα ιδια κ μενα γ τ αγχοσ..αλλα τρ πιστευω πωσ εχω στ λαιμο γτ εχει πριστει ελαχιστα η μια αμυγδαλη μ κ που κ που εχω κτ πονακια κ εχω εδω κ 2 μερεσ μια ασχημη γευση...εντωμετα3υ μου χει κολλισει κ σινεχεια βηχω επιτιδες αν και δν εχω βηχα να δω μηπωσ αιμοραγω...δν αιμοραγω βεβαια αλλα φοβαμαι παρα πολυ...πφφ...

----------


## patsy

γεια σας!!!ναι ξερω οτι ειναι πιθανο να ναι ετσι.αλλα ξερετε μωρε.αυτο το κ αν ειναι οντως καρκινος πως θα το προλαβω?εγω ποναω απο ιουλιο γι αυτο εχω αγχος.με τον υπερηχο δεν φαινεται το εντερο.μονο με την κολονοσκοπηση.καλα ε.ο χερουργος μου δωσε να κανω υπερηχο παλι κ αμα θελω μετα κολονοσκοπηση.αυτο με τον λαιμο το ειχα περσι που εβγαζα αιμα απο τον λαιμο.και ολο εφτυνα στην τουαλετα.χαχαχαχ.ειμαστε για δεσιμο.χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

....για δεσιμο σιγουρα,οπως το πες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## faih.l

εγω κα8ε φορα που παω να το 3επερασω κατι αλλο 8α τυχει και 8α αρχιζω παλι ν τ σκεφτομαι...παντωσ αυτο με το λαιμο με ανισιχει πολυ γτ δν ποναω ουτε ειμαι κρυωμενη..μονο νιω8ω οτι βγαινει κτ υγρο το οποιο δν ειναι αιμα αλλα ουτε 3ερω τι ειναι αλλα μου διμιουργει μια ασχημη γευση...3ερει κανεις τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## oneofthosedays

εγω σκεφτομαι και το αλλο ωρες ωρες και εκει να δειτε φρικαρισμα.........οκ με ποναει το στομαχι ,νιωθω ενα βαρος στο στερνο εγω λεω οτι ειναι καρδια oi αλλοι γυρω μου που με εχουν μαθει και με βαρεθηκε η ψυχη τουσ λενε ελα ελα παλι τα ιδια?τπτ δεν εχεις οι ιδεες σου ειναι παλι...κι αν ρε παιδια για μια και μονο φορα δεν ειναι οι ιδεες μου και ειναι οντως κατι...??και εγω δεν παω στο γιατρο γτ νομιζω πως ειναι οι φοβιες μου???το εχετε σκεφτει ποτε αυτο?η η κατασταση μου εχει προχωρησει σε αλλα επιπεδα??χαχαχαχχα :P

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

...εχει πλακα που το ρωτας αυτο...ΑΥΤΟ ακριβως σκεφτομαι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που εχω καποιο σωματικο,δηλαδη,"μπας & δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες φορες & ειναι κατι αλλο & αντι να παω στον γιατρο παω σαν το σκυλι στ αμπελι"???......λεω εγω τωρα.......ΟΥΦ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## patsy

χαχαχα.με κανετε κ γελαω.σαν γκρουπ θεραπι σας νιωθω.απο τοτε που σας βρηκα νιωθω καλυτερα μετα απο καιρο.οχι οτι σταματησε ο πονος αλλα οποτε με πιανει σας σκεφτομαι κ λεω ιδεα μου ειναι κ περναει.oneof these days δεν εχεις κανει ποτε καμια εξεταση?η τωρα τελευταια εννοεις?

----------


## patsy

φειθ πολυ πιθανο να χεις καμια ουλιτιδα ε.αν ειχες παντως καρκινο λαιμο κ παρακατω δεν θα ησουνα ετσι...ντοντ γουορι.ξερετ πολυ καλα ολοι οτι ειναι στο μυαλο μας ε....

----------


## oneofthosedays

PANH ναι εχει πλακα τλχ το σκεφτονται κι αλλοι...χαχαχαχ τι να πω με το που μπαινω παντως εδω και γραφω μου περνανε ολα...κατα ενα περιεργο λογο... :Smile: ))))))))))) PATSY πριν 2 χρονια και κατι που με επιασε η κρισαρααα δεν αφησα γιατρο για γιατρο..καρδιογραφηματα,υπ ρηχοσ στην καρδια,υπερηχο κοιλιασ,οφθαλμιατρο μεχρι και αξονικη στο κεφαλι πηγα και εκανα η αθεοφοβη...(η χεστρουλα βασικα) :P...απλα τις τελευταιες μερες εχω κατι πονακια στν πλατη στο στομαχι και γενικα σε αυτη την περιοχη και μου ηρθε μια μικρη ιδεα φοβου ξανα..:P

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Για γελια & για κλαματα ειμαστε παιδια.....νεοι ανθρωποι,σαν την χαρα του Θεου & να εχει το κολομυαλο κολλησει στις φοβιες....αλλα σ ολο αυτο βοηθανε τα σκατοσωματικα....τι να κανουμε!Γιατι σε καποια μηνυματα δεν γραφονται ολα & καπου κοβονται? :Confused:

----------


## oneofthosedays

χαχαχαχ ελα μου ντε αντι να μην μας καιγεται καρφακι αγχωνομαστε για τα παντα...βλακειες...δεν ξερω γτ κοβονται μου το κανει συχνα...τεσπα απλα παραπανω εξηγουσα στην πατσυ πως πριν 2 χρονια εκανα οτι εξεταση υπαρχει αλλα ολα οκ...2 χρονια μετα ακομη φοβαμαι..δικιο δεν εχω μεσα σε δυο χρονια πολλα αλλαζουν...:P

----------


## patsy

ωρε φυσικα και εχεις δικιο.η μαμα μου τον εναν χρονο εκανε ακτινα κ ηταν οκ κ μετα απο μισο χρονο ειχε καρκινο κ καμποσο κι ολας.ολα γινονται.κ φυσικα ολα.αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τα περασουμε κι εμεις ε?τα λεω σε σας να τα ακουω κι εγω.χαχαχα.ουτε η ηλικια παιζει ρολο που λενε πολλοι γιατροι.καλα τοσο νεα κ σκεφτεσαι τετοια πραματα?λες κ οι νεοι δεν εχουν.ολο χαζα ακους απ τους γιατρους.αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.αλλα πρεπει να το πολεμησουμε γιατι δεν αντεχουμε να ζουμε αλλο ετσι κ μονο εμεις καταλαβαινουμε τι τραβαμε.ολοι οι αλλοι μας κοιτανε λες κ ειμαστε τρελοι.ποτε δεν μας παιρνουν στα σοβαρα,ουτε κατανοουν τον φοβο μας.φιλακια

----------


## oneofthosedays

καλα η μεγαλυτερη βλακεια οντως!τοσο νεα δεν εχεις αναγκη τι φοβασαι???τι λες καλε 3 παιδια γνωστα κατω απο 25 εφυγαν αυτον τον καιρο αρρωστιες που και καλα χτυπανε τους μεγαλους..αυτο πως εγινε??? ππφφφ αντιπαθητικοι γιατροι!!!οχι αν δεν περασει καποιος κριση πανικου δεν σε καταλαβαινει...με τιποτααααα...οσο και να σου σταθει...σε θεωρουν υπερβολικη και τρελη!!!..αχ και να ξεραν...τι τραβαμεεε!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,δεν ειναι μονο οι γιατροι που τα λενε αυτα,αλλα δυστυχως ειναι & ανθρωποι που κανουμε παρεα & απ το περιβαλλον μας,γι αυτο & εμεις προτιμαμε να τα λεμε σε ανθρωπους που μπορουν να καταλαβουν,ειναι γνωστες,οπως εδω!Εμενα παντως μου κανει καλο που σας γραφω!!!!

----------


## patsy

κ εμενα μου κανει καλο.ολο γελαω πια.με επιασε σημερα πονος στο στηθος.κατευθειαν το ηλιθιο μυαλο μου το καμπανακι του καρκινου..κ σκεφτηκα εσας,γελασα...αλλα φυσικα ψαχουλευτηκα καμια δεκαρια φορες.χαχαχχαχα.κ το βραδυ με επιασε πονος στην κοιλια σαν σφαχτης.ειναι η τριτη φορα σε λιγες μερες.ευτυχως εχω υπερηχο τηννδευτερα αλλιως θα σας ζαλιζα.χαχαχα

----------


## ioannis2

Μη ξεχνάμε ότι το άγχος και γενικά η αρνητική ψυχολογική κατάσταση είναι πρόξενος ασθενειών και αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί ιατρικά. 
Άμα δεν έχουμε βασιμες ενδειξεις ότι έχουμε κάτι τότε γιατί να μπαίνουμε σε ένα κυκεώνα παράλογων σκέψεων και να δημιουργούμε στον εαυτό μας περιττό άγχος και αγωνία. Συμβαλλει στη βελτιωση του τροπου σκέψης προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση ο υγιής τροπος ζωής όπως διατροφή και άσκηση.

----------


## faih.l

το θεμα ειναι ομωσ καποια στιγμη να μπορεσουμε ν τ 3επερασουμε γτ στ τελοσ 8α διμιουργησουμε στν εαυτο μσ εμεισ οι ιδιοι καμοια ασ8ενια κ 8 χτυπαμε τ κεφαλι μσ...
ελα ομωσ που δν ειναι ευκολο...
παντωσ oneofthosedays και γω αυτο σκεφτομουν χτεσ...τοσο που εχω πρι3ει τουσ δικουσ μ στ τελοσ 8α χω κατι κ δν 8 μ πιστευουν...
αλλα αποφασισα να παω σ ψυχολογο μετα το καλοκαιρι γτ δν παει αλλο αυτη η κατασταση αν και ομολογω πωσ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο τοτε που μπηκα σ αυτο το forum. :Smile:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι δεν φταινε σε τιποτα να τους τα πριζουμε με τις δικιες μας επανειλημμενες φοβιες,ασε που οταν καποιος δεν το χει ζησει,οσο & να θελει να σε καταλαβει,δεν μπορει!Η ψυχολογος μου,μου ειχε πει οτι αυτοι που δεν μπορουν να με καταλαβουν μου κανουν,αθελα τους,κακο,γιατι λενε πραγματα που δεν "θελουμε" εμεις να ακουσουμε,οπως="ελα μωρε,τιποτα δεν εχεις,βγαλτα απ το μυαλο σου,νεα κοπελα"....κτλ....Αρα,καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε να λεμε "πολλα" στους γυρω μας γιατι & εμεις κατανταμε κουραστικοι & αυτοι στεναχωριουνται!(ασε που δεν κερδιζουμε τιποτα μιλωντας με καποιον που δεν εχει ιδεα τι ειναι ολο αυτο που περναμε!)

----------


## faih.l

dikio exeis..alla 8elw toco n milisw s kapoion k anagastika ts ta metadidw...t 3erw oti dn m boh8aei k dn einai kalo alla ti allo n kanw...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Να γραφεις εδω!!!!Μην ντρεπεσαι,θα σε βοηθησει!!!Εχω καταλαβει οτι ολοι εδω μεταξυ μας καταλαβαινομαστε & θα βοηθαμε οσο μπορουμε!!Κι εγω αυτο κανω!

----------


## faih.l

ναι οντωσ ευτυχως(και δυστυχως!) ειμαστε πολλοι και καταλαβαινομαστε!

----------


## giorgosm

einai symantiko na μιλας με ανθροπουσ που καταλαβαινουν. οι δικοι μας δεν φτεναι και πολλες φορες νομιζουμε οτι δεν μας αγαπανε αν τουσ πριξουμε πολυ. ομως απλα δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν,δεν ειναι δυνατον να καταλαβουν. υπαρχουν ομως πολυ αλλοι που και να βοηθησουν μπορουν και να καταλαβουν.
καλο κουραγιο παιδια

----------


## Lacrymosa

ετσι ειναι οπως τα λετε..
εγω απο τοτε που γραφω εδω δεν μπορω να περιγραψω το ποσο εχω βοηθηθει και ποσα πραγματα εχω μαθει.....και ειδικα καποιες στιγμες που ημουνα σε πληρη απελπισια και απογνωση και εγραφα εδω δεν φανταζεστε ποσο σημαντικο και ωφελιμο ηταν αυτο για μενα.....αλλιως σε καταλαβαινει καποιος που περναει αναλογες καταστασεις οι δικοι μας πολλες φορες δεν δινουν σημασια σε κατι και δεν το παιρνουν στα σοβαρα....

----------


## patsy

παραλογισμος στο μεγαλειο του.χτες η προχτες δεν θυμαμαι,μιλουσα με μια φιλη κ μου λεγε για καρκινο στηθους που ειχε μια γνωστη της.ε φυσικα εμενα σημερα με τσιμπαει το στηθος.τωρα ειδικα το απογευμα συνεχεια.πφφφφφφφφφφ.μπηκα μπανιερα,σαπουνιστηκα,εψαξ α καλα και τελικα δεν επιασα κατι.αμαν πια.πολυ κουραστικο αυτο.
φιλε ιωαννη γνωριζουμε οτι απο μονοι μας στο τελος θα προξςενησουμε καμια αρρωστια απο το αγχος.αλλα ελα πες μου ομως οταν ξαφνικα αρχιζει κ σε ποναει καποιο μερις του σωματος σου και επιμενει και επιμενει καικαμια φοτα δυναμωνει κι ολας θελεις δεν θελεις το μυαλο σου δεν παει στο κακο?δυστυχως.....

----------


## faih.l

ελα μου ντε!που πασ να το 3εχασεισ και τσουπ εμφανιζεται ενασ πονοσ!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Το εχω διαβασει & απο κειμενα καποιων ψυχολογων,οτι καποιοι(για να μην πω ολοι)μας βλεπουν αρρωστοφοβικους & διαφορα αλλα.....το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι τα σωματικα δεν τα φανταζομαστε αλλα τα νιωθουμε,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ει ναι αληθινα,ετσι λοιπον μας σπρωχνουν σε ασχημες & βασανιστικες σκεψεις & μας δημιουργουν φοβιες!Αρα,δεν φταιμε εμεις απο μονοι μας,δεν ειμαστε φαντασιοπληκτοι....ειναι ολα αληθινα,απλα εμεις τα φιλτραρουμε με λαθος τροπο στο μυαλο μας γι αυτο βασανιζομαστε!!!!ααχχχχχχ-βααχχχχχχ :Mad:

----------


## faih.l

ναι και γω το εχω διαβασει αυτο..ομωσ αυτο που δν λεει κανεισ ειναι τι να κανουμε για να τ 3επερασουμε η εστω να μην εχουμε πονουσ..δυστυχως...:/

----------


## giorgosm

και βεβαια υπαρχουν τα σωματικα. οταν ποναει ασ πουμε το στομαχι ποναει και τελος. δεν τον φανταζομαστε. ειναι εξοργιστικο οταν καποιοι σου λενε οτι εισαι κατα φαντασια ασθενεις. 
ολα αυτα ομως περνανε με μια καλη θεραπεια. το δυσκολοτερο για μενα ειναι το μετα. πως μπορεισ δηλ να καταλαβεις τι λαθη εκανες πριν και εφτασες το μιαλο και το σωμα σου σ αυτην την κατασταση και να μην τα ξανακανεις. αυτη ειναι πιο μακροχρονη και πιο δυσκολη διαδικασια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω παντως αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι ανα πασα στιγμη οτι μπορει να παθω κριση πανικου εχει περασει πολυς καιρος απο τοτε που επαθα την τελευταια και ενω θελω να ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι το ξεπερασα και δεν θα ξαναπαθω φοβαμαι οτι κατι θα συμβει και φτου κι απ την αρχη....με αγχωνει πολυ ολο αυτο και με τρομαζει.......με τοσο αγχος φοβαμαι δεν την γλιτωνω την κριση πανικου εχει στησει καρτερι στη γωνια και περιμενει..

----------


## faih.l

μν το σκεφτεσαι κα8ολου....κανε πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν και σε διασκεδαζουν και 8α δεισ πωσ 8α το 3εχνασ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

προσωρινα το ξεχναω αλλα μετα παλι το σκεφτομαι λεω δεν μπορει να περασαν ολα ισως τωρα δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου αλλα ξεγελιεμαι δεν μπορει ποσο θα κρατησει αυτο ειναι δυνατον να μην ξαναπαθω??????  :Wink:

----------


## faih.l

δν γινετε να το 3εχασεισ τελιωσ απ τ μια μερα στν αλλη...με τν καιρο ομωσ ο φοβοσ σου μπορει να 3αναρχετε αλλα δν 8α σε τρομαζει τοσο γιατι 8α 3ερεισ πανω κατω οπωσ να τον αντιμεπτωπισεισ

----------


## πεννυ

Γεια σας! Είμαι κι εγώ μία συμπάσχουσα. Και μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά. Εμένα μου έχει κολλησει η ιδέα ότι έχω κάτι στον εγκέφαλο. Εχω πάει σε νευρολόγους και παθολόγο και δεν εχω τίποτα. Νιώθω πολύ χάλια και ψυχολογικά και νομίζω ότι τη μία με ενοχλεί η καρδιά μου και το στήθος και την άλλη το στομάχι μου. Το μυαλό μου παει συνεχεια στο κακό. Ισως επειδή πριν 40 μέρες πεθανε ο πατέρας μου από καρκίνο και όλες οι συζητήσεις και οι σκέψεις περιστρέφονταν γύρω από αυτή την αρρώστια και τα νοσοκομεία. Η ψυχολόγος μου λέει ότι είναι από το άγχος και αν δεν προσέξω θα πάθω αυτό που φοβάμαι. Παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και μου δημιουργούν πονοκέφαλο. Ο ψυχίατρος λέει ότι είναι για καλό. Δεν ικανοποιούμαι όμως με καμία απάντηση.

----------


## oneofthosedays

πενυ μου σε νιωθω απολυτα εχω ακριβωσ την ιδια φοβια...μου κολησε οτι κατι εχω στν εγεφαλο στο κεφαλι γενικα επειδη εχασα ενα αγαπημενο μου προσωπο απο αυτη την ασθενεια και με εριξε πολυ...ετσι ξεκινησαν ολες οι φοβιες μου...απο την αλλη νιωθω συχνα ενοχληξσεις στην πλατη και στο στμαχι και σκεφτομαι αρκετα το κακο...ομως πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι ειναι αγχος τιποτα αλλο...το ξερω οτι δεν σε ικανοποιουν οι απαντησεις αλλα αφου βλεπεις οτι οι μερες περνανε και εισαι μια χαρα γτ δεν το βγαζεις απο το μυαλο σου?

----------


## πεννυ

Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ να το ξεχάσω. Οποιοσδήποτε πόνος στο κεφάλι ή στον αυχένα με ενεργοποιεί αρνητικά και αμέσως χτυπαει το καμπανάκι του κινδύνου. Αυτό που με ρίχνει ακόμα περισσότερο είναι η ιδέα μήπως τρελλαθώ. Ο ψυχίατρος και η ψυχολόγος μου λένε ότι είναι άγχος και δεν εχω κανένα τέτοιο κίνδυνο. Εγώ όμως νιώθω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι σαν χαμένο και ψιλαφίζω την κάθε κίνηση και συμπεριφορά μου. Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ με διάβασμα ή με σταυρόλεξα και σε λίγο πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## patsy

γεια σας αρρωστακια μου..δεν ειμαι καλα ρε παιδια.απο χτες πολυ πονος στο εντερο.θα τρελαθω.με επιασαν και διαρροιες σημερα.λετε ρε παιδια να ναι καρκινος τελικα?αμαν να χα μια κολονοσκοπηση τωρα....ουτε να φαω θελω ουτε τιποτα.ειμαι πολυ φουσκωμενη,π9ολλα αερια.σαν να χω φαει ενα γουρουνι.πονος στο εντερο....μπηκα φυσικα για χιλιοστη φορα και διαβαζω για καρκινο..δεν παλευεται αλλο αυτο πια...σορυ αλλα ειναι απο κεινες τις δυσκολες μερες τις νταουν...τι καλα γελουσα τις προαλλες.ελεος πια...ποτε θα ηρεμησουμε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ να το ξεχάσω. Οποιοσδήποτε πόνος στο κεφάλι ή στον αυχένα με ενεργοποιεί αρνητικά και αμέσως χτυπαει το καμπανάκι του κινδύνου. Αυτό που με ρίχνει ακόμα περισσότερο είναι η ιδέα μήπως τρελλαθώ. Ο ψυχίατρος και η ψυχολόγος μου λένε ότι είναι άγχος και δεν εχω κανένα τέτοιο κίνδυνο. Εγώ όμως νιώθω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι σαν χαμένο και ψιλαφίζω την κάθε κίνηση και συμπεριφορά μου. Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ με διάβασμα ή με σταυρόλεξα και σε λίγο πάλι τα ίδια.


την ίδια αίσθηση είχα κι εγώ πολλές φορές...είχα κάνει πόσες φορές εγκεφαλογράφημα και δεν είχα τίποτα..και παρόλα αυτά εκεί να επιμένω....το νιωθα το κεφάλι μου ότι θα σπαγε...είναι δύσκολο να νο ξεχάσεις νομίζεις προσωρινά πως περνάει και μετά επανέρχεται..κάνε υπομονή...σωστά λένε οι γιατροί σου, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος..προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γεια σας αρρωστακια μου..δεν ειμαι καλα ρε παιδια.απο χτες πολυ πονος στο εντερο.θα τρελαθω.με επιασαν και διαρροιες σημερα.λετε ρε παιδια να ναι καρκινος τελικα?αμαν να χα μια κολονοσκοπηση τωρα....ουτε να φαω θελω ουτε τιποτα.ειμαι πολυ φουσκωμενη,π9ολλα αερια.σαν να χω φαει ενα γουρουνι.πονος στο εντερο....μπηκα φυσικα για χιλιοστη φορα και διαβαζω για καρκινο..δεν παλευεται αλλο αυτο πια...σορυ αλλα ειναι απο κεινες τις δυσκολες μερες τις νταουν...τι καλα γελουσα τις προαλλες.ελεος πια...ποτε θα ηρεμησουμε?


γεια σου κι εσένα βρε welcome to the club!! άσε όλοι αυτό θέλουμε να ηρεμήσουμε!! Θα ηρεμήσουμε κάποια στιγμή, που θα πάει...θέμα χρόνου είναι και υπομονής και δικής μας προσπάθειας βέβαια...πίστεψέ με θα ξανάρθουν οι μέρες που γελούσες.
λογικό αυτή η καρκινοφοβία να σαι ταλαιπωρεί έτσι.....τα περισσότερα συμπτώματα είναι ψυχοσωματικά απ το άγχος.....έχεις κάνει κάποια εξέταση πχ. μήπως έχεις σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου ή κάτι άλλο?? Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!!!

----------


## patsy

μου χουν πατησει την κοιλια πολλοι γιατροι με τα χερια και λενε ολα καλα.επειδη ο πονος ειναι εσωτερικος οχι εξωτερικος.εχω κανει εξεταση αιματος κ ειναι καλη.εχω κανει κ υπερχο κιλιας αλλα δεν δειχνει εντερο.μενει μονο η κολονοσκοπηση.....

----------


## valant76

Γεια σε ολους παιδια! Ειμαι νεος εδω, προσφατα ανακαλυψα αυτο το site, και διαβαζοντας τις εμπειριες σας πλεον δεν νιωθω οτι ειμαι ο μονος που εχει τετοιες σκεψεις...

----------


## nasia80

> γεια σας αρρωστακια μου..δεν ειμαι καλα ρε παιδια.απο χτες πολυ πονος στο εντερο.θα τρελαθω.με επιασαν και διαρροιες σημερα.λετε ρε παιδια να ναι καρκινος τελικα?αμαν να χα μια κολονοσκοπηση τωρα....ουτε να φαω θελω ουτε τιποτα.ειμαι πολυ φουσκωμενη,π9ολλα αερια.σαν να χω φαει ενα γουρουνι.πονος στο εντερο....μπηκα φυσικα για χιλιοστη φορα και διαβαζω για καρκινο..δεν παλευεται αλλο αυτο πια...σορυ αλλα ειναι απο κεινες τις δυσκολες μερες τις νταουν...τι καλα γελουσα τις προαλλες.ελεος πια...ποτε θα ηρεμησουμε?


Patsy τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ειναι σπαστικης κολιτιδας και τα εχω περασει κι εγω!Πραγματικα αφορητο και το κυριοτερο σου χαλαει την ψυχολογια.Κολονοσκοπιση δεν εχω κανει γιατι και οι τρεις γαστρεντερολογοι που πηγα μου ειπαν το ιδιο και συνεστησαν καποια αντισπασμολυτικα για το εντερο.Περα απο αυτο , σιγουρα ξερεις πως το αγχος παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο στο γαστρεντερικο και με το να αγχωνεσαι και να ψαχνεις αν εχεις καρκινο σιγουρα επιβαρυνεις την κατασταση σου.Αν θες την γνωμη μου παντως για να αποκλεισεις το παθολογικο κανε και εναν υπερηχο θυροειδους.Επηρεαζει το εντερο σε μεγαλο βαθμο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Γεια σε ολους παιδια! Ειμαι νεος εδω, προσφατα ανακαλυψα αυτο το site, και διαβαζοντας τις εμπειριες σας πλεον δεν νιωθω οτι ειμαι ο μονος που εχει τετοιες σκεψεις...


Γεια σου και σένα και καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ!! :Smile:  Δεν εισαι ο μονος και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ξερεις πως κι αλλοι ανθρωποι νιωθουν το ιδιο....Θελεις να μας γραψεις περισσοτερα για το τι σε απασχολει?? Υποφερεις απο αγχος?? Ο,τι σκεφτεσαι μοιρασου το!!  :Smile:

----------


## patsy

τελικα παιδια τα νεα ειναι ασχημα.καμια φορα δεν ειναι η αρρωστοφοβια μας αλλα η αληθινη αρρωστια.μου βρηκαν σημερα στον υοπερηχο 3 ογκους μεγαλους στην μητρα.κλαιω ολη μερα.και φυσικα ο πονος στο εντερο δεν ειναι απο αυτο.εκει θελει κολονοσκοπηση.α μου βρηκαν και λιπωδη εκφυλιση ηπατος...καλο βραδυ αν και δεν ειναι καθολου καλο.

----------


## johny

> τελικα παιδια τα νεα ειναι ασχημα.καμια φορα δεν ειναι η αρρωστοφοβια μας αλλα η αληθινη αρρωστια.μου βρηκαν σημερα στον υοπερηχο 3 ογκους μεγαλους στην μητρα.κλαιω ολη μερα.και φυσικα ο πονος στο εντερο δεν ειναι απο αυτο.εκει θελει κολονοσκοπηση.α μου βρηκαν και λιπωδη εκφυλιση ηπατος...καλο βραδυ αν και δεν ειναι καθολου καλο.


περαστικα ευχομαι..χωρις να θελω να το παιξω ιατρος πρεπει να τα παρουμε τα πραγματα ενα ενα,ενας οικογενειακος μας φιλος ο οποιος ειναι παχυσαρκος πανω απο 100 κιλα και πινει ολη μερα αλκοολ και τρωει πιτσες κ σουβλακια,του βρηκαν λιπωδες συκωτη η οπως το γραφεις εσυ,ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα,δηλαδη πανω στο συκωτι συσσωρευεται λιγο λιπος.αυτη την διαγνωση του την ειχαν κανει πριν 4-5 χρονια,και απλα του ειπαν να σταματησει το αλκοολ και τα λιπη και να πηγαινει μια φορα το χρονο να μετραει τρανσαμινασες(αυτος δεν κανει τιποτα απ αυτα και μετα απο 5 χρονια ειναι πιο χοντρος αλλα παραλληλα ακμαιος),εν ολιγοις θελω να σου πω οτι δεν ειναι κατι τοσο σοβαρο,επαναλαμβανω πως δεν το παιζω ιατρος αλλα δεν θα παθεις κατι απ αυτο.για το εντερο σου δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχεις,αν εισαι 40 και πανω ισως μια κολονοσκοπηση θα βοηθουσε,το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχεις πολυποδες,αν ειχες καρκινο στο παχυ εντερο μετα απο τοσο καιρο που πονας θα μας χαιρετουσες.για το θεμα με τους ογκους στην μητρα δεν εχω καποια γνωση,ο γυναικολογος σου θα σε κατατοπισει αναλογα..να μας κρατας ενημερους

----------


## nasia80

Patsy η μαμα μου εχει λιπωδη εκφυλιση υπατος εδω και δεκα περιπου χρονια.Επειδη το κατεχω το θεμα , θα συμφωνησω με τον Jonny απολυτως.Προσοχη στη διατροφη θελει και οχι αλκοολ.Το ιδιο προβλημα εχει και ενας φιλος μου που το ανακαλυψε προσφατα και ειναι γυρω στα 30.Στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων το λιπος αυτο το δημιουργει το ιδιο το συκωτι απο μονο του ,δεν οφειλεται σε παθολογικα αιτια και δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχιτικο.Απλα μια φορα το χρονο πρεπει να ελεγχεις τις τρανσαμινασες σου.Οσον αφορα την μητρα σου απαντησε μου αν εχεις την καλοσυνη αν οταν λες ογκοι αν εννοεις τα ινομυωμάτα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Patsy λυπαμαι πολυ.....Περαστικά και όλα να πάνε καλά!!

----------


## patsy

ναι και ευχαρσιτω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση.ειμαι γιαννη 33.δεν πινω,παχυσαρκη δνε με λες αλλα ουτε κ αδυνατη.τα κιλα μου ταχω.ολο βλακειες ετρωγα για να λεμε την αληθεια.πολλα γλυκα και αναψυκτικα.καλα αυτο ειναι δευτερευον προβλημα.το χω 3 στην κατηγορια.πρωτο εχω τους ογκους που ναι νασια ειναι λεει ινομυωματα.του λεω του γιατρου που μου κανε υπερηχο τι ειναι αυτο?λεει καλοηθης ογκοι.αλλα στην περιπτωση την διλη μου δεν ξερει γιατι τον σπτεμβριο δεν ειχα τιποτα...και τωρα εχω 3 κ μεγαλους..λεει ισως να ναι επιθετικης μορφης.τεσπα για να μην πολυλογω σημερα εχω κλεισει ραντεβου σε γυναικολογο και την πεμπτη στο θεαγενειο.
δευτερο ειναι το εντερο που ποναω οπως εχω πει απο ιουλιο.θα κανω σε λιγες μερες μια κολονοσκοπηση για να τελειωνουμε και με αυτο το θεμα.
τριτο αυτο που λεμε με το λιπος στο ηπαρ.αυτο διαβασαπανω κατω αυτα που γραψατε κ εσεις κ οτι ισως δημιουργησει κιρρωση ηπατος που δνε ξερω τι σημαινει αλλα φυσικα δεν μ αρεσει κι ολας.απλα αποφασισα να κανω γυμναστικη και διαιτα..
α.εχω και κατι σημαντικο αλλα ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει με τους γιατρους απλα με εχουν υπο παρακολουθηση.πισω απο τιο αυτι εχω εναν λεμφαδενα ,ογκιδιο ο,67 εκ.δεν ξερουν απο τι.με βλεπουν ανα 2 μηνες στο θεαγενειο.αυτα τα νεα μου.ελπιζω να ειστε ολοικαλα.

----------


## valant76

Δεν ειναι μονο ενα που με απασχολει...πλεον με την παραμικρη ενοχληση φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποια ασθενεια και αρχιζω να ψαχνω τους γιατρους με την σειρα. Αυτη την εποχη με απασχολουν μονο οι εξετασεις που κανω, μαγνητικη, υπερηχα κλπ, σε ολα τα θεματα. Καποιες φορες πονοκεφαλος, αποτομη ζαλαδα, αρρυθμιες, μουδιασματα, φουσκωματα, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι και δεν ηρεμω αν η καθε εξεταση δεν βγει καλη χωρις σημαδια καποιας παθησης. Χθες πχ ενας μικρος πονος στο στηθος με εφτασε στα ορια κρισης πανικου!

----------


## valant76

Patsy ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

valant76 αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι προφανώς σημάδια έντονου άγχους..σε καταλαβαίνω..υποφέρω από γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή 2 χρόνια με κρίσεις πανικού παλιότερα και τα ένιωθα όλα αυτά...μουδιασμα, ταχυπαλμιες, καψιμο στο στηθος, ζαλαδα, ατα να πανε...ετρεχα σε γιατρους συνεχεια εκανα ενα σωρο εξετασεις και μεχρι να παρω τα αποτελεσματα ημουν σε τρελη υπερενταση απ την αγωνια...
οι εξετασεις που εκανες σου χουν δειξει προς το παρον κατι οργανικο?? εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορεί αυτα να τα περνας λογω αγχους και πιεσης?? καθε ποτε νιωθεις ετσι??

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα ζηταω βοηθεια!Εσπασε το θερμομετρο(εχω αρρωστο τον γιο μου)& επεσαν τα μπιλακια κατω,δεν τα ακουμπισα(ουτε τα παιδια)τα μαζεψα με την ηλεκτρικη,αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι επικινδυνο,τι ξερετε???Τι μπορουμε να παθουμε?Μηπως ειναι υπερβολικο?Δεν το χρησιμοποιουσα γιατι ειχα παρει ηλεκτρονικο αλλα εχει μινει απο μπαταρια & αναγκαστικα του εβαλα το αλλο.

----------


## oneofthosedays

μαζεψε με την ηλεκτρικη οτι βλεπεις ριξε ενα σφουγαρισμα και ολα οκ...μου χει συμβει αμετρητες φορες..μη φρικαρεισ...απλα αν εσπασε η ακουμπησε πανω σε καποιον να κανει μπανιο και ολα ενταξει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

τα μπιλακια που εχει εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι τοξικα κ δεν κανει να τα πιασεις (δεν ξερω αν τα πιασεις τι παθαινεις) αλλα εφοσον δεν τα ακουμπησε κανενας δεν υπαρχει προβλημα..εγω οταν ημουν μικρη ειχα σπασει πολλα θερμομετρα...μου το βαζε η μανα μου κι εγω εκνευριζομουν και το πεταγα κατω κι εσπαγε λολλ.... :Smile:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## patsy

γεια σας παιδια.τι κανετε?εγω ε`τσι κι ετσι.αφου περασα το πρωτο σοκ αρχισα να πηγαινω σε γιατρους φυσικα.τωρα απο βδομαδα ΘΑ Κανω αξονικη για να` δουμε τι γινεται με τους ογκους και θα παω δευτερα να μου γραψουν και την κολονοσκο`πη`ση επιτ`ελους γιατι δεν παλευεται αυτο το εντερο η οτι ειναι πια.σας φιλω

----------


## lilium

patsy γεια σου.Για ποιουσ ογκους μιλας?

----------


## Lacrymosa

patsy γεια σου!!! Τι να κανουμε κι εμεις, υπομονη!! Ευχομαι να παν καλα οι εξετασεις σου!! :Smile:

----------


## patsy

γεια σας.τι κανετε?βαριεστε να γραφετε?αντε πειτε καμια κουβεντουλα...εγω πηγα στον γιατρο μου γραψε αξονικη κατω κοιλιας.σημερα εκλεισα ραντεβου για αυριοο.μετα πηγα σε εναν γιατρο που π[ηγαινω συχνα και τον ζαλιζω τωρα τελευταια κ λεει αφου θα κανεις που θα κανεις αξονικη να κανεις και ανω κοιλιας να δουμε ολα τα οργανα να τελειωνουμε.μετα π[ηγα σπιτι και διαβαζα για τις αξονικες κ γραφουν οτι ειναι 500 φορες οσο μια ακτινα θωρακος.και ενας στους 80 παθαινει καρκινο.και δεν ξερω τι να κανω......λιλιουμ στην μητρα λεω....

----------


## Lacrymosa

patsy γεια σου!!! προσπαθουμε κι εμεις οπως ολοι τι να κανουμε...!! εκανες τελικα αξονικη?? κοιτα ολες οι εξετασεις που χρησιμοποιουν ακτινες για τη διαγνωση κρυβουν καποιο βαθμο επικινδυνοτητας αλλες λιγοτερο κ αλλες περισσοτερο ακομα κ η μαγνητικη που λενε οτι ειναι κ καλα πιο "αθωα" κ πιο "ακινδυνη"..αλλα οταν πρεπει να κανεις εξετασεις τι να κανεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις κ αλλιως..για τις κανονικες ακτινογραφιες εχω ακουσει οτι πανω απο 3 το χρονο ειναι επικινδυνες οταν ειχα σπασει το ποδι μου στα 15 ειχα κανει συνολικα καμια 15αρια κ λεγαν οι γιατροι οτι ντεμεκ δεν ειναι επικινδυνες εγω παντως δεν τους πολυπιστευω...

----------

